# General Questions About IUI Part 1



## Rachel2

I have read varying success rates for iui - but can't find any stats if it has worked for you before? I've googled this but can't find anything. I would imagine the rate would be higher as the usual stats include couples who it would never work for and they go on to IVF or ICSI iykwim?? Probably clutching at straws as in my 2ww!! When we started ttc no 2 our cons said as I had 'proven fertility' the chances are higher but at the time I didn't get any stats. Anyone know? Thanks   x


----------



## professor waffle

I can only talk about general stats which increase as the intervention with drugs increases.

so for a natural cycle (no drugs) it's only about 10%, for IUI with stimms it's about 20% & maybe a little higher if you down reg & then stimm.

I was told I had about a 25% chance of it working (my response to the drugs was good) but my Cons wouldn't have been happy to do 4 IUI's & after the 2nd one suggested that if it hadn't worked we should look at IVF. 

The HFEA book on clinic success rates does include some stats for IUI but they're not very clear but may be of some help to you?

HTH?

Gill
x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

Bump....

would like to know any info on this too!!  

IUI worked for us first time, low sperm count and pco's ... wondering what the chances are next time!  


Good Luck Racheal   


sweetcheeks x


----------



## Rachel2

Thanks for info. When we went for our first consultation this time around the fertility nurse actually seemed quite concerned about multiple births as it has worked before! Now on 3rd iui after 2 bfn's so hope the odds are in our favour. x


----------



## struthie

Please post all of your general queries/questions here about IUI.

Everyone please feel free to answer,and I will try my best too.

This way it keeps the boards neat also the search button is a good tool for searching for answers to any questions you may have.

Babydust to you all

Thanks Struthie xxx


----------



## gems23

....and i was wondering how should i be preparing my body?, is there anything i can do to help my chances?

Thanks 

xx


----------



## professor waffle

Hi Gems!

I see you are in Hants, are you at St Mary's in Portsmouth

Before my IUI I started excercising more, ate lots of seeds & nuts instead of biscuits & sweets. Drank lots of water instead of tea or coffee or fizzy drinks. I also stopped eating micro meals out of the container they came in as I heard this isn't good for you either. 

HTH?


----------



## gems23

Hi Prof. Waffle!

Thanks for the info, much appreciated and very helpful, thanks.

I see it was IUI no. 2 that worked for you, congrats, did you follow this "plan" on both goes?

I live in Andover, but will be going to North Hants Hospital in Basingstoke.

xx


----------



## professor waffle

Yup I did it for both cycles. Only difference was that on the 2nd one I worked on the day of insem & went on my own once DH had done his bit!


----------



## gems23

Just wondering...

How many attempts did it take to get your BFP for those who did FSH injectables & IUI?

Do you think age is a factor?

xx


----------



## gems23

Thanks honey.

xx


----------



## professor waffle

Hope it goes well for you


----------



## katedoll

Hello IUI ladies
I unfortunately had a miscarriage (and had an ERPC operation on 7th Feb 0.  The miscarriage was after 12 months on clomid.  Now about to start IUI with downregging/stimms.  

Any tips from anyone?

Also I've not had an AF since the ERPC, which doesn't surprise me at all as I have PCO and didn't have AF for 3 years after coming off the pill, and the only thing which got them regular was clomid.  My consultant has given me provera to bring on AF, but hasn't worked after 10 days.  

She said it should work between 1 and 7 days. Does anyone know why it may not have worked after an ERPC?

Also do you think my consultant will make me have an AF, or do any further tests before starting IUI?  Is it a problem if you start IUI and aren't having regular AF or any AF?  

I did ovulate on clomid so am I correct to assume that I did have some eggs left then, so I'm hoping I still have some little eggs left.

Any tips on IUI would be greatly received, I'm going to trawl through the tips above here now.....

Many thanks

katedoll xx


----------



## cooky

Hi
We are due to have our 1st IUI in May. We saw our consultant today and he has given me a prescription for my drugs. My first question is: where is the best place to get these from? He gave us a leaflet for a company called Serono Homecare that deliver the drugs. Does anyone know of this company? Does it pay to shop around? and what costs are we likely to expect as he didn't mention this (and me being me - didn't think to ask - not that it's important because we need to have them - but it would be nice to know what the drugs are likely to cost?). I have been prescribed Gonal F 37.5iu, ovitrelle 250mg and cyclogest 400mg.

He has also said that I need to book in for a scan before treatment starts. The only tests I have had so far are the normal blood tests and an HSG. What are these scans looking for and what's involved? What happens after that?

It's all very daunting but at last I feel that we are doing something positive and moving forward. It's inspiring to read the posts on FF as it gives me some hope that this could work for us too.

Good luck to you all and fingers crossed for lots of BFP's

Cooky


----------



## donnah

Hi im on day 7 of my 2ww after having my 1st IUI last week.I know too expect side affects to the injections and i have had cramps and been really tired,but the other day i was just sat there talking to my sister and i went for a few seconds and then just felt myself wake,was an odd experience and happened so quickly.Its not happened since but was just worried if anyone experienced this as im frightened to even drive at the minute incase it happened again.I had eaten so wasnt as if i was hungry.

Im falling to bits!  
Thanks Donna


----------



## Leicesterlou

Donna I have not heard of this but have you rang your clinic and told them hun?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Donna - not heard of this either, but like Lou said, I'd probably call your clinic.  They might be able to put your mind at rest.  Take it easy. X


----------



## nits

Hello everyone

I have read a few threads in the IUI discussion & I am sure there are several of you who can help me with some information.

I am a relatively new UK resident; me & DH have come from India. Over the past 1 year, we have had TWO IUIs in India - one resulting in a missed abortion, and the second one (which was Jan this year) didnt lead to any pregnancy. So, I DO have experience with IUIs

After coming to the UK we have consulted our GP - ran through a few tests with her for some weeks & now she has referred us to NHS Assisted Conception Unit. We have got our first appointment with the ACU at Queens Mary Hospital, Rohempton - but its several weeks ahead.

Now, I am a little unsure about how NHS works & how much time it takes & whether its better to go for one IUI privately; so have some queries

1. Whats the typical timeframe from the 1st appointment at NHS - ACU to getting started off for IUI? If it again takes several weeks or months - I will look at private options.

2. Which clinics are good for IUI in the London/Surrey region? I have made a small list of mine; plz add/edit/delete [Nuffield Woking, Lister, ARGC, London Women's Clinic]?

3. Any ideas about the typical costs I can expect from such clinics - all inclusive?

4. Do the NHS hospitals (like Queen's Mary Rohempton where I 've been referred) do private treatments as well? Does it reduce the costs by any way if I go to the same place privately where I've been referred - to save time?

Greatly appreciate you looking into this; thanks in advance!

Regds
Nit


----------



## gems23

Hello, 


Just wondering what does stimming mean in regards to IUI?

Thanks

xx


----------



## billsmummy

hi, the stimming is exactly the same procedure as in ivf ie you inject every day and have some scans to check drugs results and then when its all hunky dory instead of an egg collection they  insert the washed sperm inside you with a catheter. The principle and drugs are all the same though.
Does this answer your question? do you need any more info?
good luck
mandy


----------



## gems23

Thanks Mandy, 

I tell you why i was asking, i was looking into brazils, pineapple juice and milk to help and i think i was advised to have them during stimming, but i wasn't sure which part of the cycle was classed as stimming. 

xx


----------



## gems23

Hi, 

I have looked this up on the search option but cannot find exactly what i want.

I am hoping to start IUI + injectables end of May/June and have heard about having brazil nuts, pineapple juice and a pint of milk a day. Is it ok to start this now and continue all through my cycle or is it just meant for a certain part of your cycle?. I am also going to have reflexology once a week.

Also is their anything else i can do to to possibly help?

Thanks

Gems
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Gems

Glad it's not only me that struggles with the search facility.

I'm on my 2ww (i.e. just been basted last week) and I have a glass of unconcentrated pineapple juice each day (not fresh pineapple itself though because it can cause uterine contractions) but I can't stand nuts so don't eat them.  It's to do with the selenium content which is supposed to help implantation.  Before the actual basting I drink lots of water and use a wheatbag in the evenings to help the follies to grow, and it seems to have worked this month.  Generally I try really hard to get my 5-a-day and eat healthily (except today I've been feeling sick so have been eating lots of plain biscuits).

I think reflexology would be great - I think anything that really relaxes you is definitely a good idea, but I'd ask them when in your cycle is best to do it.

One thing I've only just found out is that you shouldn't take Evening Primrose Oil in your 2ww because it can cause uterine contractions.

Lots and lots of luck for your IUI in May/June - you could join us ladies TTC with IUI Part something or other.  We are all a bit   but very supportive.

Take care,
Julie
XXX


----------



## gems23

Hi Julie, thanks,

Where are you in Wilts?, i'm in Hants.

Is basting the actual insemination?

So the brazils/juice is really just for the 2ww?

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems

You're welcome hun.  I'm sure someone else will pop along with more info as well.

Yup, basting is the actual insemination - sorry for the rather yucky name we all use.

Yup, the brazil nuts/pineapple juice is just for the 2ww.  Make sure it's not concentrated pineapple juice though.

I'm under Salisbury Fertility Centre, howsabout you?

XXX


----------



## gems23

Thanks hun.

I am so excited, i have already started munching on brazils, pineapple juice (100% pressed, not from concentrate) and milk but thought i would check to see when i should actually start them as otherwise i will be sick of them by the time i actually start treatment! lol!!. Got first reflexology on Fri, am going to check when its ok to have it in my cycle.

I was going to go to Salisbury but am going to Basingtoke instead as they have a consultant who has a special interest in PCOS there. It's still private at Salisbury isn't it?.

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Fraid so, but we weren't eligible for NHS funding anyway in our area (postcode lottery strikes again).
XXX


----------



## ThisTime

hi everyone, I have just had IUI and have now been exposed to white spirit for 2 hours. I'm reading all sorts of bad things on line about exposure to white spirit and early pg.
Am I panicking unnecessarily? Does anyone know the exposure limit? 
I've been being so careful till now but it couldn't be helped.
if anyone knows and can reassure me I'd really appreciate it.
H xx


----------



## pigtail

hi all, 

I had day 10 scan,, it showed lining was only 6mm though got 2 good follicles which were 12mm and 14mm. 

I need to go back in 2 days to make sure lining be 8mm at least. 

Please. what shoud I do and eat to increase lining thickness. help please.

Tail.


----------



## pigtail

hi all, 

I had day 10 scan,, it showed lining was only 6mm though got 2 good follicles which were 12mm and 14mm. 

I need to go back in 2 days to make sure lining be 8mm at least. 

Please. what shoud I do and eat to increase lining thickness. help please.

Tail.


----------



## gems23

Hey Tail,

I think i am right in saying you could try upping your selenium enriched foods, pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazils are the main ones spoken about on here. Don't have fresh pineapple though has to be the juice.

Good luck

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Pigtail,

Not sure that I can help but didn't want to ignore your question. In the run up to treatment I always use a hotwater bottle as much as possible and have warm baths, a lot of the other girls do also. I know that this is supposed to help with follie growth, not sure if it encourages the lining of the womb or not.

Hope you get the right thickness and that you have a successful treatment.

Lots of luck, Wiggy


----------



## CookieSal

It's my first cycle so I don't know if my body automatically does this but I have been drinking masses of water and keeping a scarf around my tummy and my lining on CD10 was 10mm which I'm told is OK.  Might be worth posting on Peer support as there are probably plenty of tips over there. xx


----------



## pigtail

Wiggywoo said:


> Hi Pigtail,
> 
> Not sure that I can help but didn't want to ignore your question. In the run up to treatment I always use a hoTwiter bottle as much as possible and have warm baths, a lot of the other girls do also. I know that this is supposed to help with follie growth, not sure if it encourages the lining of the womb or not.
> 
> Hope you get the right thickness and that you have a successful treatment.
> 
> Lots of luck, Wiggy


thanks, wiggy, i will try hot bath tonight.

Tail xx


----------



## pigtail

CookieSal said:


> It's my first cycle so I don't know if my body automatically does this but I have been drinking masses of water and keeping a scarf around my tummy and my lining on CD10 was 10mm which I'm told is OK. Might be worth posting on Peer support as there are probably plenty of tips over there. xx


hi, cookie, yours sounds very good
i wish i had same lining as you had. good lcuk

tail. xx


----------



## pigtail

thanks gems. i will try some pineapple juice today. 



tail xx


----------



## gems23

Hope it helps Tail.

xx


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## pigtail

gems23 said:


> Hope it helps Tail.
> 
> xx


thanks, Gem, i had good news today. it was 10mm today, so far so good.

I had 1 litre pineapplejuice and one fresh pineapple yesterday, and also had a hot bath as well.

Thank you, all, it does help!   

Tail..xx


----------



## gems23

*Tail....*Thats fab news, well done you!. How are things now?. Don't have the actual pineapple though hun, just the juice .

Gem xxx


----------



## gems23

Hello!

Wasn't sure where to post this, apologies if in wrong place.

Just wondering, is it usual for clinics to close at weekends and Bank Hols?

If so what happens if the day you need to go in falls on one of those days?

I have my first consultation on Tues about private IUI and don't want to pay out £160 if its just my clinic with these crazy opening hours .

Thanks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hi

many clinics will shut at weekends ime.  They tend to fit your protocol round it tbh...either letting you downreg or stim longer or allowing embies an extra day before putting them back in....  I remember one tx for me being due to have EC at Easter weekend (2006) and stressing out a lot, in the end for me it didnt matter as I was cancelled before stimms  but they had it covered timewise...

Duh Im thick sorry, you are talking IUI.....dont know much about that my friend had IUI though and did have one month postponed due to timings but they just used the original monies paid or something....I'd better leave this for someone more qualified to talk to you...good luck.


----------



## pigtail

hi gems23 and EBW, 

I had the same problem as well. 

my LH surged on Saturday, but i had to wait till monday afternoon to have first IUI done. I asked nurse, but seems it is common to clinic. But i do think the best two days should be saturday and sunday which I missed. 

Now I am on 2ww. Let me wait the outcome, hope miracle happen

take care,

Tail


----------



## Jess75

Hiya

I have a son conceived through icsi who is 13 months old. DH had a sperm count of under 2 million atthe time of our icsi. He has since had a varicocele embolization and his sperm results have now come back as "satisfactory" at 20 million. 

We have been trying naturally since October but nothing. We are considering IUI and am just wondering if we have high enough sperm levels for IUI? I ovulate normally and have a regular 28 day cycle.

Thanks for any advice
xx


----------



## charliezoom

Hello,

I would have thought that was fine hun. Can you speak to your consultant to see what they recommend there? Good luck and hope that second bub is not far off for you now his lil ones are very improved! Fab man to get them to such a good level eh? I think you should have good success with IUI. See what the other ladies say too. Hope to see you on IUI BFP thread real soon!

Love charlie xxx


----------



## Rachel2

My clinic is closed over weekends too and I worry about it. This time around I had my scan on the Tues and they 'predicted' my iui would be after the weekend - luckily the scan on Thursday showed it needed to be the next day as the follies had grown so quickly. I was glad it wasn't over the weekend or I would have stressed. Got bfn anyway! x


----------



## amandalofi

Hi

I think from what you are saying that should be ok.  My first IUI DH had 10 mil and less than that were put back (not sure of the numbers now) and on our second go he had 20 mil and 10 mil put back.

Like PP said - see what your consultant says but I would have thought your DH's numbers were fine.

Good luck

Amanda x


----------



## Eveline

Just wondering if anyone can tell me what amount of progesterone (cyclogest) you take post an IUI cycle? 

Thanks, Ex


----------



## gems23

Hi,

I am hoping to start IUI & inj in June and was wondering whether anyone thinks it helps to take time off work during treatment/after treatment?

Thanks xx


----------



## professor waffle

Gems I only had the day of the insem off the first time & the 2nd time I only had the afternoon off after the insem. TBH I am one of those people who are better when occupied but the 2ww was hell whichever way (patience isn't one of my virtues!). Personally I think taking time off gives you too much time to think & analyse every little twinge.


----------



## daffodils79

Hi Nits

Read your post. We are from India as well. We live in Surrey and have been recently referred to Queen Marys Hospital in Roehampton for infertility treatment. We have attended our first appointment and were asked to get a few tests done before the Doctor meets us to decide the further course of treatment. I haave been married for 3 years and haven't been pregnant since then. We have been trying to conceive for a long time but failed. Thought of going back to India to get the IUI done but then couldn't go due to unavoidable circumstances. We have recently started the treatment here. Let's see how it progresses. If u have any thing to discuss, leave your email id or chat id and we'll be in touch through that.

Waiting to hear from you.

Daffodils...xx



nits said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have read a few threads in the IUI discussion & I am sure there are several of you who can help me with some information.
> 
> I am a relatively new UK resident; me & DH have come from India. Over the past 1 year, we have had TWO IUIs in India - one resulting in a missed abortion, and the second one (which was Jan this year) didnt lead to any pregnancy. So, I DO have experience with IUIs
> 
> After coming to the UK we have consulted our GP - ran through a few tests with her for some weeks & now she has referred us to NHS Assisted Conception Unit. We have got our first appointment with the ACU at Queens Mary Hospital, Rohempton - but its several weeks ahead.
> 
> Now, I am a little unsure about how NHS works & how much time it takes & whether its better to go for one IUI privately; so have some queries
> 
> 1. Whats the typical timeframe from the 1st appointment at NHS - ACU to getting started off for IUI? If it again takes several weeks or months - I will look at private options.
> 
> 2. Which clinics are good for IUI in the London/Surrey region? I have made a small list of mine; plz add/edit/delete [Nuffield Woking, Lister, ARGC, London Women's Clinic]?
> 
> 3. Any ideas about the typical costs I can expect from such clinics - all inclusive?
> 
> 4. Do the NHS hospitals (like Queen's Mary Rohempton where I 've been referred) do private treatments as well? Does it reduce the costs by any way if I go to the same place privately where I've been referred - to save time?
> 
> Greatly appreciate you looking into this; thanks in advance!
> 
> Regds
> Nit


----------



## debster

If IUI can be NHS funded if you've already had IF treatment? I have had a failed IVF attempt. We were advised to go for ICSI as Husband had poor SA. On the day of EC it was changed to IVF as his sample was normal on the day. I am now thinking that we no longer need icsi/ivf as the whole reason for it was the SA. Would we now get iui? Even though we've done it the wrong way round and had ivf first? How many iui cycles do u usually get on the nhs, if any? Thanks


----------



## squeaky_pink

Hi Debster 

Hun, hope you and dh doing ok,

It depends on your PCT about the funding, some places will fund 3 IUI and 1IVF, but is once again a post code lottery.

In the meantime if your healthy living lifestyle has improved dh sperm (remember you saying something on hatters board about nuts and stuff) it might be worth trying pre seed in the meantime...lots of girls on here swear by it and you will see lots of threads about how fabuloous it is.  I have never used it, as our if problems are with me.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do, and i hope your dreams do come true....

Netty


----------



## debster

Hi Netty   for test date    
Thanks for the advice. Not too keen on pre-seed but suppose its worth another go


----------



## jaggez

Hi not a subject i wanted to discuss with people but as our first iui has failed and my period has started, is it meant to be so heavy and painful?  

Im not a softie but this is awful, back ache, stomch cramps and havin to go to the toilet every half hour to change sanitary towels. My DH is worried and is doing all he can to help, (hot water bottle, the right noises) but even Im not very sure now. 
I'd appreciate any feedback and tips on gettin thru this bit.

Thanks Jaggez xxx


----------



## froggie55

Sorry to hear your cycle did not work, hope your AF settles soon.


----------



## spooks

Hi, i usually have quite light af's but after my 1st IUI it was heavy, painful and very, very clotty. if you do have concerns phone your clinic and they can advise you. Mine was really bad for 2 days then gradually eased. 
Sorry to hear your sad news  , take care


----------



## CookieSal

Mine wasn't that much heavier - mine can be hideous at the best of times anyway - but it did go on much longer than normal - presumably because of the remnants of the cyclogest pessaries in my system.  Finally stopped bleeding on CD10 and now wondering how long it will be before I ov - no signs of anything as yet but keeping a check on the monitor.  

 for your news, it hurts doesn't it    Can't tell you how to deal with it as I did a rubbish job on myself.... feeling stronger now so I guess it's just time.


----------



## jaggez

Hi thanks for your msgs. 

managed to make it thru work today with only 6 million trips to the loo, I did have to laugh at one point as I seemed to spend more time in there than doin anything else!

i will ring my clinic and ask as I have to let them know it didn't work. Rang fri when I knew but everyone had gone home as they finished at 1pm. 

I'm hoping it doesn't last much longer but guess it's one of the crosses we have to bear in the hope of getting our dreams.

Will keep in touch with progress and hopefully we will be able to go ahead with our next try, should be in about 4 mths I think. Seems a long time off but we've waited since 2006 for our first go so I guess it will not be such a bad wait. I did hear tho that if you have iui back to back it ups the success rate. Has anyone else heard this?

 to everyone who's helped me and for anyone who feels they need one.

thanks jaggez xxx


----------



## Klingon Princess

I had ten lots of natural IUI (no drugs) and my periods were the worst I've ever had in my life.... Heavy and painful.  I always have bad ones but not this bad....  

Hope youre feeling better soon and don't give up hope.

Kehlan


----------



## professor waffle

Me too, my first IUI was a BFN & AF came whilst on a meet in Birmingham. Pain was soooo bad I could hardly walk back to the car, took loads of painkillers & had a magnetic pain killer thing on my knickers & nothing worked. It was really heavy too.

all to do with those lovely stim drugs you're taking I reckon - nice thick womb lining & more follicles than normal= pain!

Huge   hope you feel better soon 

Gill
x


----------



## juicyjugs

Hello all. Am a newbie as of about ten mins ago and am really hoping this is the place for me.

Need a bit of advice if poss. Just had our 3rd cycle of Ov induction (hope this is the right place to post, given that IUI and OI are so similar) and since the Hcg inj i have been feeling 'full', bloated, abdominally uncomfortable. Was worried re OHSS but so far no major symptoms. Just found out that my pre-Hcg Oestro levels were 3000+, previously they had only been 300!

What are they meant to be at that stage, does anyone know?

My fantastic nurse said the oestro levels were responsible for my discomfort, which is thankfully now subsiding. 

Got a week to go before i can test and am going bananas! Especially as i had 4 large follicles on my last scan - yoikes!

Anyone out there got any super knowledge about oestro levels or going through similar? Would love to hear from you.

Thanks
JJ x


----------



## Dolphin01

Can you tell me when you pay for IUI is it just for one go or do you get a couple of try's?


Thanks

Ruth


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just the one cycle unless your clinic offers different.


----------



## Dolphin01

Thankyou Leicesterlou

It is shocking what they charge but worth it if we get a BFP...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Are you doing a round of IUI then as your signature doesn't say, if you are come and join the IUI girls I have put the link below, its a fab board so lovely, must dash I leave work at 3.30pm, maybe catch you tomorrow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141241.225


----------



## earthspirit77

Hi everyone,

Im sorry that I havent been on here for a couple of months..after my last horrendous IUI we decided to have a break from it all as to be honest I couldnt bare to go through that again!
I phoned the hospital last week to ask about pain relief as we are thinking of going for a third and final IUI, I had to go back to hospital tonight for a scan so the consultant could see why the treatment didnt go well last time! 
Just to briefly explain, my cervix was closed and so he couldnt insert the catheter..so he used various instruments to open me up in order to get the catheter in! It was absolute agony and I bled heavily afterwards and was in a lot of pain.
So...he did the scan this evening and straight away found what the problem is...though I cant always take things in so am a bit confused as to what it is exactly??
He said that I have an L shape canal... So when the catheter was being inserted it was hitting on the bend so to speak and not going straight through??
He said that they have special shaped instruments for this and that he will use that on the next IUI..along with me taking some strong painkillers!

Has anyone else got this problem or even heard of it at all..

Any advice would help as Im still really nervous about going for the IUI!!

thanks
Rachel..xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Earthspirit77 (Rachel) - .  

I just couldn't bear to read and run, because I see that as it's the weekend, no-one has been around to answer your question.

I was told that I have an inverted uterus, but I'm not sure if that's the same (I think not).  I've been ok with the catheters, and certainly haven't experienced the terrible pains etc that you had.  It's bad enough having the whole thing, but I feel so sorry for you having this as well. .  No wonder you are so nervous about going for another one.  

I hope that someone else can give you some more help than me .... have you also posted on peer support? ... maybe someone else there can help you.

Hopefully at least now they know of the problems, they can try and make things much more comfortable for you. .

Lots & lots of  for your next IUI honey.
XXX


----------



## Geo100

Hi,

I have a couple of questions about IUI as i am about to be reffered to a fertility clinic after 3 and a half years TTC and 6 months on Clomid with no sucess and think IUI might be the next step!

Is IUI allways funded or is it like IVF and a postcode lottery?

If it turns out i have acidic CM will IUI bypass that problem?

Thanks in advance!

Gx


----------



## professor waffle

Geo

IUI isn't available in all areas, some will fund only IVF, some only IUI & others may fund both. In my area there was no IVF funding & no clinic to carry out the treatment but now they fund 1 cycle of IVF provided you meet the criteria. If we'd gone NHS for IUI we would get 3 cycles.

I always thought I had a CM problem (I've always had too much) plus a LPD & IUI worked for me. Of course there's no guarantee but IF that is your problem it should help.

Good luck


----------



## PaulaB

Hi,
I have had a lot of treatment and am now not sure whether to return to iui. I have been trying for second child (First DD after 5 iui). I have had 9 diui, 6 ivf and two fet over three and a half years. Can't afford any more ivf and was wondering if anyone has ever had success returning to iui. Don't want to give up. No chance of natural miracle so no treatment, no chance of a bfp. Any advise welcome. P x


----------



## jaggez

Hi 
Ive not been on since my first iui failed as I thought i could handle it, I was wrong. 

I work in a busy tourist attraction in the South Lakes of Cumbria and every pregnant woman and her sister have visited since my 1st failed attempt. don't get me wrong i don't think I deserve it anymore than they do but I just so wish it was us. even the rhino's managed it! plus my cat had 3 kittens last week! 

I'm going away tomorrow or should i say today, for a weekend in southport at a scooter rally, question is do i have a drink and just try to forget for a while or stay focused? How any of us live with this constant turmoil is beyond me at times.

My DH and I had a lovely night tonight, packed our bags, went to see some friends (who don't know the in's and out's) and just relaxed for the evening. We made love and it was special and it made me cry to know that we will never make a child the normal way people do, it will be detached and with at least 3 other people present. I guess wanting it just overwhelms me so much sometimes that I can't function properly.

I look at the birth announcements on this site and it makes me smile that people can have their dream and it gives me hope.
The pictures are lovely. So many precious babies born and making lives complete.

i don't know who to turn to at the moment or who to talk to. Lots of people say ' why would you want one at your age?' ' how could you be bothered with all the sleepless nights etc?' I haven't actually told anyone that we are having treatment bar my mum. My DH's parents don't know, but in general chit chat as girls do I have to try and pretend I don't really care if I do or I don't, then i wonder if i'm jinxing us by doing that. 
I had to throw a baby shower for a friend at work last week. going to the baby shop just about killed me. We bought her a crib it was beautiful but i found myself shopping mentally for us. 

I guess it's just been a bad week all round and I needed to tell someone how I felt.
I don't feel alone when I'm with you guys.

Thanks to you all and I hope next time I'm on I won't be so depressing. 
Many apologies xxxxxxxxxxxx lots of   to all

jaggez xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Aw hon your post made me   & I just wanted to give you the biggest  .

As for the advice about the weekend I'd say have a drink, forget about tx for a while & just enjoy yourselves, remember why you love your hubby & just enjoy each others company. All too often tx takes over & becomes a way of life (I know this happened for me as well) & you forget all sorts of things about how good your life was before tx. 

As for wanting children at 'your age' it's not by choice that you're having tx at this age I'm sure. If I'd got pg when I wanted children I would have been 33 but it just didn't happen naturally for us when we wanted & so many people who get pg naturally will never understand that. 

Sometimes it's good to have a break & reassess  your life & where you want it to go. Once you're rested & healed who knows what you might be ready for


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi everyone

I am on day 1 of my 2ww.  I was basted yesterday.

I went for my tracking scan on Wednesday and my lead folicle was 16.5mm and the next biggest was 13mm, I was told to inject Pregnyl at midnight on Wednesday for my IUI on Friday at 12.

When I have been reading posts on here, it seems to point to my folicles been on the small side eg. only 16mm not 18mm.  Do you think they have rushed me through, so I wasn't due to be basted over the weekend?

Other than this, the basting went well - the nurse said everything was as easy as it could have been!

Just a little concerned as we're paying private!

I'd like to know if you had a +ive result with folicles of 16mm or less.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone


Lisa


----------



## CookieSal

Lisa

My understanding is that the follicles would have continued to grown between Wed and Friday.  The 16.5mm one would have been up to 18 by the time you were basted.  

Wishing you luck x

Sally


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Sally

So will the 13mm one been mature enough? Or is 18mm the rule?  Sorry it's just driving me crazy


----------



## CookieSal

That I am not sure about - I think they grow about 1mm per day so it would probably have been a bit on the small side but I don't know if a 15mm one would still be strong enough.... sorry.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello CookieSal  - Fancy meeting you here  .  

LisaBerts - I've been told (and read on here a bit) that follies can grown between 1-2mm per day, so if yours were growing 2mm a day then I would think they are well big enough.  Lots of luck for your 2ww honey.

PaulaB - I'm sorry honey but I'm not someone with a BFP after IUI's - in fact we are only about to do our 3rd next month, but it's the 3rd and final for us.  I'm not really sure what to say, but I guess if you want another try and financially it's ok to do it, I probably would.  At least you would feel like you had done absolutely everything you could.  Whatever you decide, I wish you lots of luck honey.  .  Hopefully someone else will post a lovely positive story for you - have you tried posting on peer support? XXX


----------



## tomsmummy

Jaggez

I just wanted to send you a   it gets to us all and I agree that you should just enjoy your weekend. I remember the feeling well but please don't give up hope. IUI has worked for so many of us, and I am sure your dream of becoming parents will become a reality soon. I wish you lots of luck.

Professor waffle, where have you been, how is Nathan. We don't hear from you anymore. Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## Emmib

Hey Lisa

I have always been told that 18mm is the rule, but have been warned when having my treatment with follies 16/17mm as well as a larger one that we run the risk of multiple pgs.

Good luck

x


----------



## gems23

Hello.

I have my IUI tomorrow, i was just wondering how long does the procedure take?

Thanks 

xx


----------



## spooks

hi - first one I had I had to go to theatre for a planned follicle reduction but 2nd one took about 2 mins!!!! But I did get to stay lying down for as long as I wanted.


----------



## gems23

Thanks hun.

Wow, so really not long at all. 

xx


----------



## spooks

Nope - it's quicker than nookie (just!)

I'm not sure how long it took for others though and I have a habit of telling people 'this is what happened to me' and then they have a completely different experience!!!
All the best, good luck, relax and you'll be fine


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems23 - Hello honey .  

Hello Spooks.

Yeah, mine took about a couple of minutes too .... took DH longer  .  It's no worse than having dildocam or a smear t.b.h., but I've heard some ladies not find it quite so easy.

Deep breaths, relax and think of the possibly lovely end results.
XXXXX


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello, I'm looking for some help, advice and support

Had our referal appointment today, now I have my BMI down to below 30, we have been told we can start first round of IUI as soon as i start next period. 

Nurse said i would need to self administer Gonadotrophins injections, not that keen on self injecting but if it helps, only thing it all seemed to be a whirl wind, and forgot to ask about side effects or dosage etc.

It also coinsides with our short break holiday, maybe away when baseline scans are needed. I'm sssssooooooo undecided weather to cancel the holiday and start treatment this cycle or have the break and start it next month.

Period due in the next few days, should be going away on monday

Only get 3 chances of IUI on NHS.

My head is all over the place, dont know what to do for the best.

Twinkle


----------



## gems23

Julie and Spooks, thanks my sweets.


Another question....how long does the Pregnyl take to get out of your system?

Also, I have been told to test on 30th June (cd2 but that AF is due 28/29th June, that makes it due on cd 26/27, surely thats not right?!?, i don't want to call the clinic and ask cos i always call them and i feel silly. 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Gems23 - Isn't it funny when you "bump" into people on different threads .

I'm afraid I can't help about pregnyl, because I've never had any meds or anything.  Also, I realised that by the time I'd posted a reply to your question about how long basting takes you'd already had it.  .

XXX


----------



## gems23

*Julie-*It is funny isn't it . No probs, thanks anyway hun.

xxx


----------



## spooks

hello - there's a few messages on peer support about how long it stays in your system. My clinic ask you to test 16 days after insemination just to be certain the shot is out of your system and you don't get a false positive. 
I didn't make it to test day the first time  
Made it to test day the 2nd time only to get a -ive which was even sadder  
The progesterone support can also cause pg like symptoms and delay your af - very cruel! Good luck and all the best, love spooks
Hope you found the procedure okay    

julie sorry to hear about your Dh's work committments


----------



## gems23

*Spooks, * thanks hun. May have a look in peer support also. Procedure was painless, really surprised. xxx


----------



## janey10

Hi, I am new on here, v confused, and looking for some advice!....have just been advised to start 3 attempts at IUI (1st attempt starts next week!), due to DH low morphology (<3%) and motility (with IVF after if that doesnt work).

But i've not been put on any drugs (or really explained anything, just doing researhc myself!!!), just told to go to clinic on day 12 (i ovulate v regularly, day 15), to check on the egg. But nearly everything else i have read is that people are on drugs....also read IUI doesnt work where it is a male issue...!

me and dh are both 28. 

thanks x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Janey10 - Hello honey and welcome firstly.

I'm on an unmedicated cycle of IUI as well ... so you aren't alone.  I know some clinics don't do unmedicated cycles, but I think if you ovulate regularly and there are no problems with you then you would be ok without meds (but I'm obviously not a doctor).  

I'm sure that IUI would be ok with male factor issues, provided the sample they get has enough good sperm to work with.  They wash it and remove all the "un-necessary" bits and then just use the good stuff.  I'm not sure but I guess they do the same procedure with IUI as they do with IVF for the sperm "bit".

No doubt a lovely mod will be around soon and some more people who are lots more experienced than me to help you out.

What I would add though honey is that I would start asking your clinic lots of questions ... personally I need to feel like I know what's going on properly, in order to feel some element of control over my tx.

I wish you lots and lots of luck my lovely.
XXXXX


----------



## janey10

Hi Julie,

Thanks v much for your reply!! Its really good to know i'm not the only one...seems I have a lot to learn, and I think for the first attempt i'm happy to be on non-meds (not sure hormones are what I need at the moment!!!)....only been a couple of weeks since starting on this journey! 

Wish you loads of luck with your IUI xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Janey10 - You are welcome honey. That's what FF is all about - lots of mutual support and somewhere to ask questions. I knew nothing when I had my first IUI, but learnt loads from all my FF lovely ladies.

It's amazing how quickly it can start sometimes, but at least you don't have the time to get too nervous beforehand.

Hopefully there will be some other lovely ladies around soon to say hello ... if you want to join the IUI girls thread, then here's the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146455.0;topicseen

I joined after my first IUI, and the ladies have given me great support.

XXX


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone,

Although I am not having IUI yet, I am doing ovulation induction with menopur, and as there is no board for that, I wanted to ask you all a question. The hospital want me to take 1 and a half ampoules of menopur each day, so I have to make up 3 vials then take half up into the syringe and keep the other half in the fridge for the next night. Well I did that last night, took the 0.5ml and left the rest in the vial. When I put it in the syringe tonight, there was only 0.2ml left that came up (out of the 1ml I made up). I was so worried I had done it wrong and the drops that were left in the other 2 vials were supposed to have gone into the syringe that I disposed of that and started again. so I will now have to buy another couple of lots of menopur now!!! But I wonder if that is what usually happens and there is never the complete amount. Sorry to go on but if the clinic was open I would ask them and now I'm all worried!

thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kelly

I'm sorry hun, but I can't help as I've never had any meds for my tx's.  I really hope someone comes along soon who can help & stop you from worrying.  Have you posted on peer support yet my lovely?  Might be worth a try, as ladies seem to reply really quickly there.

Hope you manage to get it worked out and lots of luck.
X


----------



## spooks

Hi so sorry I can't help -DH is the man on charge of jabs in my house and he's out at the moment so I can't ask him. As Julie said - you'll get a better reponse to your question on peer support.
all the best.


----------



## k.j.m

Julie and Spooks - thanks for the reply. I have posted the question a few other places too including peer support thanks. Just hoping someone can put my mind at rest that I'm not stuffing it up! 

Kelly x


----------



## gems23

Hello! i'm going  ...

I am currently on first cycle of IUI, well..., AF was due today/tomorrow and test day Monday. I started bleeding late last night, first a little brown blood, then a little red, today i have had mainly brown blood and a little red, TMI...only really get it when wiping but put a pad on just in case, its not really worth wearing to be honest, could get away with a liner, i do usually get spotting/light bleed before AF but its usually just red and I feel crampy but not as much as i usually would with AF. I had given up hope but i keep reading that you can bleed but still get a BFP.

I did test this morning, negative and this evening, negative also.

Am i clutching at straws, should i still have some hope left?

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems23 - .  Oooo honey .... aren't our bodies mean to us sometimes.  This sounds just like my last AF.  It started as a little brown, with a tiny amount of red, then this carried on and off for a couple of days.  Really not a proper AF at all and so I got all excited thinking I might actually be pg.  As you know, sadly, I tested a couple of times and it was a BFN, but  that might not be the case for you.  I would keep hoping my lovely until you've got past test day .... I kept hoping till my scan last Tues.

I have been  for you, and will keep on doing so my lovely.

Take care my lovely.

Julie
XXXXXX


----------



## gems23

Julie-Thanks honey. I tested this morning, still neg, i can't see it possible that it could change to a positive tomorrow morning, but no doubt i will still test . 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## debster

Hi, I've already had IVF which didn't work. I've now  been told that if we want to continue treatment through IUI, I need to have a HSG test. I know what the procedure is as I've looked it up but could any1 tell me what to expect? Mainly - how painful is it? Also how long does it last or anything else I may need to know please  
It'll help me decide whether to go ahead or not. Thanks


----------



## Lully77

Hey Debs

Hmm I guess IUI does rely on your tubes rather, so probably best to get the HSG done.

They push dye, through a catheter and hope that it spills nice and easily through your tubes.  They take x-rays at the same time.  The whole thing only takes about 10 minutes and some say it's like period pain.  I would say that it's slightly more intense than that but honestly, it's over before you know it - my friend has had it done twice and didn't even coment!  Some have suggested taking a couple of painkillers 30 minutes beforehand.

If you use the search tool, theer have been other threads asking about this - may be worth a read   

Good luck with the IUI!

Lully x


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Debs

I found the procedure exactly like Lully described. The nurse told me exactly to the second when I would feel a bit of cramp - from her looking at the monitor.  It was over in less than 5mins and I felt absolutely fine after.

I did a lot of research and made myself a lot more nervous than I needed to be. It really was ok I promise.

Good luck with the IUI

Sprinkle


----------



## charliezoom

Hi hun,

I didn't find it too bad at all just a cramp for a few seconds. You do need a sanitory towel for the leakage after! You will need to undress to a gown (for some reason not just ya bottom half). The staff talked to me the whole time to keep my mind off the procedure and the radiographer was very pleasant too. I was shown the screen at the end too so I could see for myself.

You could take a couple of paraceatmols before hand - does help.

Good luck and keep the faith that IUI can work for you hun! Hope to see you on BFP thread soon hun.   

Love charlie xxx


----------



## Tattie

Hello ladies,

You might be thinking this girl is   but bear with me.....

I have had three IVF cycles, first one BFP but ended with a missed miscarriage at 7 weeks.  Second one failed and third one the embryo's were taken to blast but also a BFN.

My poor mum was diagnosed with lung cancer at the end of February and we had just decided to go ahead with our fourth treatment.  Obviously we decided to put the treatment plans on hold  but now had another re-think as my mum told me not to be waiting until she's gone and she wouldn't be happy knowing that I have put this off (god this all sounds terribly selfish of me  ).  Anyway we have decided to go ahead.  BUT due to money we cannot afford IVF but have enough money for two cycles of IUI instead (we are skint).  What I wanted to know is the IUI cycle easier than IVF (I appreciate that all treatment is hard).  I'm thinking that IUI might be easier on me as obviously I'm worrying sick about my mum.

Also what is the procedure for IUI, is it quicker than IVF..... I know all about IVF but nothing really about IUI, except the basics  

Many thanks for letting me sound this off  

Tattie xoxo


----------



## Dizzy one

Hello Tattie

So sorry to hear about everything you're going through  .

I've had 3 lots of IUI and 1 IVF and yes IUI is a lot easier, in my experience.

For my IUI Tx what happened was I took clomid day 2-5 of the cycle, scan on about day 10, then usually another 1 or 2 scans, trigger shot on day 14 or 15 (I have a long cycle so may be quicker for others) then in for IUI the next day.

The procedure is very straightforward - bit like the ET stage of IVF. Your other half produces his sample you then clear of for about 30 minutes whilst they clean it in then back in for the basting (sorry horrible word!!) which as I said is similar to ET process or a smear test. Mind you I've always hated smears and didn't find IUI as bad as them!

That's it and then you wait the dreaded 2 weeks. I found it much easier then IVF because you don't have so many appointments and no drugs other than clomid. I didn't have any side effects or problems with IUI, but IVF was a different story!!!

Hope that helps and good luck with whatever you choose to do.

xxx


----------



## Tattie

Thank you so much for replying Dizzy One.  

My clinic mentioned the drugs, but clomid wasn't one of them  

The drugs I have been asked to get are Gonal F, Tomoxifen, Orgalutron and Pregnl.  I have used the Pregnl (obviously this is the trigger shot but not sure about the others  ).  

The IUI procedure does sound very straight forward to me.

I think that I will contact my clinic again and go from there.

Many thanks DO and good luck to you    

Tattie xox


----------



## PaulaB

Hi 
I have been asking this question too. After 9 iui and 6 ivf and two fet, there is no way i can afford any more ivf. So its iui. Not sure if there any success stories as have not had much response. I hope it can work. I am so sorry to hear about your mum. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Alisha

Hi paula and tattie 

tattie so sorry about your mum  

just had to reply to your posts..
yes it can work ivf to iui my gorgeous girl is proof of that  

i was stimmed for ivf so down regged and stimmed on buserilyn and menopur. I chose not to continue with the planned icsi as there were only 3 follies and my previous experience is.. not all have eggs. I found the whole procedure so less stressful and the costs eased the fraught too on the 2ww. 

I would probably do iui again but can't help thinking it was a stroke of luck alongside the extra immune drugs I was taking. BUT that stroke of luck is all you need for it to happen.

wishing you both lots and lots of luck   with tx
alisha x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...worth bearing in mind though that the success rates for IUI are significantly lower than IVF. I've done 3 IUI and part way through 2WW on 2nd IVF now....my clinic quoted me around 10-12% success rate for medicated IUI, and around 35-40% for IVF. It's age dependent, but I think we're the same age Tattie (I'm 3. 

IUI can, and does work....there are plenty of success stories on here to prove that. But the chances are lower....so you have to weigh that up against waiting to have the extra cash for IVF 

Wishing you the very best of luck whichever way you go
Laura
x


----------



## madison

Hi,

I have an app to discuss IUI at my local fertility clinic. I have done 6 rounds of ICSI but on our last
attempt my DH's sample was even though low, forms were normal so we thought, yeah.. we can do IUI
next time & get alot more goes for our money.. WELL... we have since been trying naturally with pre  
seed,instead cups, OPK's, vits etc.. & nothing has been happening. ( which we kinda guessed !! ) 

  The problem is... I have had 2 cycles so far this year where I have had AF arrive on day 22 as I have
ovulated on day 10.. all others were normal UNTIL.. this mth.. I started loosing brown yuck the day
before yesterday & then AF arrived yesterday properly..... DAY 17... I think I ovulated on day 6 or
7 as pee stick showed what I now know as the end of surge on day 7.

  I dont know whats happening to me but I am now worried that with cycles are irregular, though in the 
opposite way to most AF's that are irregular that I will not be suitable for IUI. Do you have to have
regular 28/26 day cycles so you dont ovulate before you are ready for them or do the stims you take
stop Ovulation from arriving early as the jab you would have to stop early ovulation this mth would
not have worked for me as If I did ovulate on day 6, if the jabs are like ICSI then I would have
ovulated before it was time to have that jab.

  My app is on the 23rd of this mth so any help would be great please as I will hate to go in there
not prepared.

  Thank you for any help you can give,

    love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxx

I have posted this on the peer section too as I was not sure where to do it.


----------



## madison

HI,

  I have an app to discuss IUI & I have had 6 icsi's so I am hoping to be able to do that.
  I am not sure now if I will be able to but I guess I will find out on the 23rd when I have my app.

  My cycle's seem to be a bit of a mess at the moment so I am not sure how app will go.

    love katy. xxxx


----------



## madison

Anyone please   




                  Katy,. xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi Katy 

I'm not really sure I can help but thought I'd just tell you about the drugs that I will be having when I start my first IUI cycle soon. It might help! 

I will start injecting Buserelin and Puregon on Day 2 of my cycle and continue for 9 days. Then a scan to check my follicles and if all is good I will inject Pregnyl to release the follicles.

I have no idea when I normally ovulate but the drugs will completely control the process (I think, I'm new to this!). I understand from reading other people's posts on here that every clinic is different so your clinic might do something completely different to this.

Anyway, I may have just confused you more (I'm confused myself) and if I have, sorry! Good luck with your treatment. I hope it all goes well for you. 

Sally xxx


----------



## madison

Sally,

      Thanks, If your cycles are normally 28 days then you will ovulate around day 14 to 16 , If you
      ovulate early your period arrives early ( well this happens with me anyway   ) thanks for
      responding, I think that they will prob suggest I go for ICSI/IVF again cos I think they
      can regulate your cycle better that way so I will try not to get my hopes up for IUI ( as I would
      get loads more goes for our money that way.

      I wish you LOADS of luck for your treatment    

            Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carol 36

Hi

Just wanting a bit of tlc/support just got   this morning, just waiting for hospital to call back.

My body has told me a different story during the 2ww, all preg sympthoms, then last day or so have gone away. Does anyone else experience this?

Sorry to start day on a negative note 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Carol really sorry to hear about your negative IUI     I post on the IUI TTC board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149179.45 and even though I am now doing IVF I can't bear to leave it as such lovely girls on there please feel free to pop over for a chat hun

Louise x


----------



## Carol 36

Louise

Thanks for the hugs just what I needed.

Just waiting to hear from the hospital.

Good luck with all your tx 

Carolxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Carol and please feel free to come and chat on the IUI board


----------



## Minkey

So sorry to hear your bad news  .

Minkey x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello Carol

Just seen your news im so sorry sending you lot of       

I think we were both the same i had pregnant symptoms then to have af arrive, so i know how you must be feeling, im here for you if you need to talk

Twinkle


----------



## Carol 36

Thanks Ladies

For your support messages it's really makes a difference knowing you can chat to people are having the same experiences, and can offer kind words of support.

Fingers crossed for us all      

Carolxx


----------



## Ajax

Carol - I'm so sorry my love.    

Unfortunatley early pregnancy symptoms and that of AF are incredibly similar and that sucks big time.  Many people who have gone on to have BFP's will tell you that they really thought AF was on route.

Sending you lots of love and hugs

Amanda x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Carol

Just wanted to add how sorry I was and that I can totally empathise.  On my 2nd IUI I had implantation bleeding and pains, and really felt like I did when I was pg with DD but it wasn't to be.  I'm just trying to pull myself together after my 3rd BFN and final tx, so I really know how hard it is.

It's so easy to give advise, and not do it for yourself, but try to be kind to yourself and don't give up hope.

I wish you lots and lots of luck.
Julie
XXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Is IUI what they call superovulation? My Consultant talked about this and I have a follow up app next week but just wondered what they meant by that  

Cat x


----------



## professor waffle

Super ovulation normally means increasing your follicle production using FSH jabs & then using a HCG jab to release the eggs so you can time BMS better. IUI can be done in conjunction with SO but can also be done with no drugs, with clomid or letrazole or with the full works like IVF (except for the EC stage of course! HTH?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahh that makes sense as he said as in the drugs from ivf but without the ivf ..which made no sense at all to me lol .. thanks hun   just need to lose lots of weight now ..    
Cat x


----------



## Tattie

Thanks girls for all your replies.

Sorry just getting back to you all today but I have been off work and this is the only internet connection I have haha

Madison good luck for the 23rd!!

Alisha, your little one is just gorgeous!!  Thanks for replying!

I have finally decided to go for IUI and will hopefully be starting my treatment in Septmeber.  Nothing ventured nothing gained   

Again, thanks for repling ladies and good luck to everyone

Tattie xox


----------



## Carol 36

Hi All

I am on my third attempt IUI without a break, this time Clomid is making me feel very headachy/sick, even my eyes feel very twitchy.  May just be a coincidence, but all symptoms came along when I started my tablets this time.

Has anyone else experienced any symptoms like these 

Also please forward any clomid/iui success stories having a very down time right now. 
xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Hello!

Sounds quite normal! If in any concern or doubt contact your clinic hun.

We had success on clomid IUI 1st time both times, it can and will happen, keep the faith hun!

Hope all goes well for you and we see you on BFP thread soon.    

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Carol 36

Ahh thanks Charlie, it is nice to hear postive news about IUI working.

Got my 1st Scan tomorrow  


Love Carol xx


----------



## janey10

Hi all,

Just wanted to post on here as also starting my first round of IUI and having a bad day!

i couldn't start last month as tried no-meds and i had a very late ovulation so it was abandoned    So I am starting with Clomid today to see how that goes....

But i just wondered whether you knew of any IUI successes with morphology issues (3%!).....we have been recommended to try 3 goes at IUI prior to ICSI, but haven't read a huge amount which suggests tihs could end positively!

Sorry....just having a   day!


----------



## Carol 36

Hi Janey

Sorry you are having a bad day, it happens to us all.

There are various success rates with iui, personally I had two negative results and am on 3rd attempt. There are other women on here who it work first attempt.

This is an emotional rollercoaster and you will have low days, but there are a whole lot of women here to support you/listen to you, me including.

If you would like a chat/moan at any time feel free.

Take care     you tx is successful.
xx


----------



## margocat

Hello there.  Jusyt gatecrashing to say that IUI with Clomid worked first time for us, we were very lucky. 

We had morphology and count sperm issues too. 

The Clomid made me moody and horrible and my DH hated it, but it was all worth it.  As you'll see, I am days away from meeting my iui/clomid baby. 

Best of luck and lots of hugs. 

MC
Xx


----------



## janey10

Thanks both for your replies....that makes me feel loads better....i am quite new to this and was starting to think IUI was not the right treatment for our MF issues but sounds like there is hope for us!!

I'm on clomid day 1 today and if the effects are anything like my PMT hormones i'm expecting to be pretty unpleasant!  

Good luck with your treatments/pregnancies! x


----------



## cmillie

Help, Can anybody give me some advice please?
Does anyone know what the do`s & don`ts are for after IUI? I had 1st IUI on Monday  & am trying to take it easy on my 2WW, today is like the 1st day of summer & I was planning of making the most of it in the garden & putting my feet up until a friend text me to say " I hope your not sunbathing  !"( she has had numerous IVF treatments), I have a weeks holiday now & hoped to relax in the sun! can I or can`t I?I have also been told no sex & to have sex, no hot baths, eat Brazil nuts, pineapple juice, take baby aspirin, no lifting, what about pottering in the garden? I haven't been told much by the hospital apart from "don`t be a baby but don`t over do it", I am confused enough without extra complications at this 2WW time! I have also heard NO chocolate!!!!!
Any advice will be gratefully received
Best wishes Caroline xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Margocat ..It doesn't seem 5 mins since you got your BFP   can't wait to hear the patter of tiny feet hunny  

Cat x


----------



## professor waffle

Caroline I think your friend is a little over cautious. You can do most things but in moderation - sunbathing is ok as long as you're careful. Sex is ok depending on how you feel but I would abstain if you have any bleeding at all. As for the pineapple & brazil nuts they are good sources of protein & vitmins & minerals - but if you're having a good healthy diet & taking a pre natal vitamin you should be ok.

For both 2ww I carried on as normal apart from the day of the insem when I did put my feet up. Fingers crossed for you hon


----------



## cmillie

thanks for your reply, 
it is reassurance I need that I am not doing the wrong thing, I am going to go with the flow & also take it easy, I suppose if I was baking myself in Ibiza that would be a different story, but I am here in sunny wales & I think it is going to rain all week!!
Caroline x


----------



## margocat

Cat - thank you!  Hope all is well with you.

Caroline - I didn't do anything different on my IUI two week wait at all.  I was busy at work, went to a wedding, analysed every last symptom in a diary, but basically just behaved like normal.  I did take it relatively easy on the day of basting itself, but that's about it.

I think a lot of the advice around relates more to IVF/ISCI 2wws, where quite understandably, your body has been through much more in terms of drugs and EC and ET etc and therefore it's logical that you should take it easier.  With IUI, my personal theory is that the more like normal life you can be, the better.  Apart from anything else because it stops you going completely loopy!  

Wishing you the very best of luck
MC
xx


----------



## cmillie

Margocat,
Thanks for your advice, I am ralatively new to all this,IUI, & FF, & it is great to know you can get some advice if you need it, also the support of others in the same situations
Best wishes & good luck with the rest of your pregnancy
Caroline


----------



## margocat

Good luck Caroline - I've blown you some bubbles!


----------



## struthie

Can anyone help Katedoll with this please,,any thanks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Girls
I've been lurking on the IUI part of this site for a while. After 12 months of clomid we start IUI at St Michaels at Bristol at the end of the month. I've had a look at the beginners guide on here for IUI and we seem to be doing that, but also something different - sniffing Bureslin (spelling?) once my period has started. Then waiting 2 weeks before starting injecting.

Why would this be? Also it seems that most people starting injecting fairly early on in their cycles, but they want me to wait 2 wks after AF starts, and then go in for a baseline scan (all the time I'm sniffing), then wait another 2 wks for a second scan and possibly then start injecting.

I'm just a bit confused by it all?

Any help would be appreciated.

(I wasn't sure where to post this, the other boards seem that you start new threads for each topic, but here it seems it is all on this one thread. But then it seems more a friends board chatting rather than questions - sorry. Also it is a little more difficult to scroll down and search for topics you are interested in, if it is all under one IUI Girls TTC thread?) Sorry, there may be more to it than I understand ..... but it just seems a little difficult to search topics by scrolling


----------



## janey10

Hi Zuri,

Your IUI process sounds like mine and as far as I am aware it sounds quite normal! I am on my first cycle of IUI, being treated for male factor issues (quite severe ones so not sure this is going to work but giving it a go!!!).

I took clomid for days 2 - 6 of my cycle, then went for a scan on day 12 (yesterday), and had 2 good sized follicles, so had my injection last night and booked in for IUI in the morning, when DH will obviously be coming with me!  

So sounds like you are doing the right thing to me!

Best of luck with it all. I have found no side effects from the clomid/injection (other than being a little bit   on around day 10/11), so hope you find the same! x


----------



## katedoll

Hi Zuri

I think the thing with IUI is that there are lots of different ways of preparing the body for the actual IUI (insemination of sperm) - some doctors prescribed clomid which can increase the number of follices and therefore possible the number of eggs you produce, others go for injections which can be FSH (follice stimulating hormones) which is another way of increasing the number (and maybe quality?) of follicles and therefore eggs.  Some people have clomid (if you look at the clomid thread on here) on its own, without any articifically putting sperm in (just lots of bms when the time is good), so clomid without IUI.

The one injection your doctor suggests is likely to be a HCG trigger shot - which you inject when the follicles are ripe and eggs are ready.  This shot makes your follicles pop and release the egg/s.  You then go back for IUI a day or so later (the timing is all worked out by your doctor) - your partner will need to go to that appointment to produce the sperm (often it is washed so that the good sperm are put back) and then it will be put back into you (often called 'basted' on here).  Ask your doctor if your partner should produce the sperm sample at home or at the hospital/surgery, so you know what you are doing and he can prepare himself (mentally I mean!)  Your scans on day 12 will show the consultant if the clomid has worked and how far your follicles have matured, and what day to have your HCG trigger shot.

I guess if your tubes are damaged there may be doubt as to whether the egg/s can travel down them to the uterus, but I'm no expert on that and I guess you may need to suggest to your doctor that you have some tests (HSG is it?) to see if there is damage.  I wouldn't worry about that for the time being though and give the IUI its best shot and cross that bridge if you come to it.

Good luck and lots of


----------



## gems23

Hi,

We are currently waiting to start our 2nd medicated IUI, but i have gained about 7lbs since the first which i want to lose before starting, i am a lot more overweight but losing the 7lbs will take me back down to a BMI of 35 approx. But I am really struggling to shift the weight and i am getting myself in a mess about whether to follow low GI or not,  cannot seem to get my head around the fact that on low GI you don't need to calorie/point count etc and can't see how the weight can come off. I read on here that a PCO women fell pregnant on her second IUI, the first was unmedicated the second medicated, and that she followed a low GI diet on the second, so now i am panicking that if i don't follow one this time around and we don't get pregnant this could be why. 

What do you think?, i have given myself a headache worrying about this today , i just want to be a mummy .

Also, any other advice re: IUI and/or diet would be gratefully received.

Thanks

Gem xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems

Oh my lovely, I'm afraid I don't have any advice about PCOS and diets, but really wanted to give you some massive 's to cheer you up.

Might be worth posting on peer support my lovely, as there will probably loads more lovely ladies on there with lots more advice and experience.

  
Julie
XXX


----------



## gems23

Thanks hun, will do.  

xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Gems hun,  
I went to see a specialist PCO/S Dr before I started my 2nd IUI, and in order to help regulate my cycles due to PCO she put me on the GI diet.  I wasn't put on it to particularly lose weight, although I found that I actually did, but more than that - I felt so much better and I got a BFP on my IUI.

I'm still following it as I think the principles behind it are really good and its very healthy.  If you need any more advice let me know hun.

Lots of love
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## gems23

Thanks hun have PM'd you.

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems - Nice piccy honey - now we can put a face to a name.  .  Hope you have a good day my lovely.  XXX


----------



## gems23

Thanks my sweet. xxx


----------



## madison

hello,

  I had my HSG yesterday & even tho I was not told much... As far as I could tell 1 tube ok
  ok & I heard him say to the nurse that the right is DEF blocked. ( That one just had a tiny
  bit of dye in a line then nothing, the other side went on & eventually there was a big
  mass of black dye so I am guessing thats a good thing ?? )

  He said he didnt want to discuss it until he had looked at the x-ray's properly but I did say
  can I still have IUI with one blocked tube & he said NO.. I dont know if thats because he
  could see a problem with the left tube too but if there is not can I have IUI 

  I have tried to search on here & it looks like some have wondered the same thing but i couldnt
  find the answer.

  Anyone out there having IUI with 1 tube ??

  Thank you
                    Katy/ xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I'm not sure if it would be possible as you cannot guarantee which ovary will produce the eggs if that makes sense hun? xxx


----------



## madison

Beebee

  Thanks for taking the time to reply.  

        Katy. xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

That's ok hun I hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## madison

Thanks,

        Loads of luck with your treatment     

              Katy. xxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun!  Do you know when you will get to start tx yet or are you waiting for a follow up appointment? xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

I was told you could only have IUI if your tubes were unblocked and had no adhesions etc.  Whats your plan of action now?


----------



## madison

Sarah & Beebee,

      Dunno now... have to wait for follow up to see what he says, James would want to go
      Back to London if we have to do IVF/ICSI again but its on the train for me every other day
      there & back & it takes ages & I dont know if I am up to that again, it stressed me out no
      end last time & they triggered me to early so I guess I will wait for the follow up about the
      HSG & then see where we go from there.. I would have done IUI in Plymouth but dont really 
      think I have time to do IVF in Plymouth cos the wait it so long, in London you can start within
      a mth of your consultation & as I have no DR its really quick... Oh I dont know !!!   
      I will have to sit & wait for my follow up app to come thru as nothing was said about when it 
      will be.

              Katy. xxxxxx

      Sarah... When do I get to meet the cowgirl  xx


----------



## sarahstewart

he he katy she looks NOTHING like that piccie now I must update it!!!!!

We were down in Devon in August actually and I did look out for you when we were out and about in your town.  Will let you know when we are next down if you would like to meet up.

Good luck with everything it looks like it could be ICSI again for you then?

Sarah


----------



## madison

Sarah,

    Yes you do that. 

    Katy. xx


----------



## gems23

Hi,

*This is the situtation:*

We have done one (medicated) IUI back in June and i had to get my BMI down to 35 first, currently i am trying to lose the extra 8lbs i gained during treatment to start round 2. We did not have to wait, the clinic said we could go ahead now if we wanted but said it might be best to wait to lose the weight since i responded so well to the drugs last time, although it was our choice. They did say either way they could not guarantee whether i would or wouldn't respond to the drugs. So we were going to wait, however.....AF for me comes once or twice a year, so with treatment i need Provera to start AF. Well today i've started spotting and so i'm guessing she's on her way . We feel that we should do the IUI with this natural AF cos maybe my body will be better prepared due to AF happening naturally, it just feels right. Although we are worried about the weight issue and whether i will respond however we are thinking maybe i have more chance of responding as my body is having AF naturally, so something good hormonal must be happening. Also, we do have to pay for the treatment, so theres that to consider. I have called the clinic but am awaiting a call back.

What would you do?

Thanks so much.

Gems xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I've just answered you on the other thread chick - good luck xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems    (my PM buddy )

Firstly a massive .

I think you are answering your own question if you read your post back .... "maybe my body will be better prepared due to AF happening naturally, it just feels right".  Honestly honey, I think if your gut instinct is that it feels right, then do it.  I wouldn't consider the weight at the moment my lovely - let your body do it's thing and I will be  so hard for you.

Hope the clinic call back really soon.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## gems23

Hey my sweet,

Looking back, i guess you are right  .

Should hear back from clinic today. 

Still just spotting, but thats not unusual for the start of my AF.

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Gems

I've pm'd you my lovely.

.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

I wondered if anyone could help me. I started IUI this month (got basted yesterday in fact). I have been experiencing a small amount of blood and even a couple of small clots last night.

Is this normal? Also I have to do a pregnancy test on the 25th but I was wondering if you tell earlier than that? My breasts are sore and I have slight cramping but is this just ovulation pains? Anu help/advice would be useful.

Thank you x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy did you have the HCG jab to make you ov?  When I had IUI in Jan I had cramping and although didn't have any bleeding the nurse said to expect some, if your not sure ring your clinic and explain your clots.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lou is right hun you can expect some cramping and bleeding after basting.  I wouldn't test any earlier than the clinic recommend to be sure you get a correct result xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

I started on Menupur then had the injection to make me ovulate on Wednesday morning (sorry I dont know the name or the abbreviations for things just yet).

I suppose I am just going to have to keep my fingers crossed for the next two weeks although it seems like a lifetime away. 

Thanks for your help x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy yes that would be the HCG jab then have you joined the 2ww ladies they are a great help as they are going through the same thing and so very supportive


----------



## ❣Audrey

You should come join us on the IUI girls thread hun - lots of support duting your 2ww xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Sammysmiles 

I had period pains and some spotting but not clots - I would do what Lou says and call clinic if you worried 

Don't test until official test day it will only stress you out - I know its seems like an eternity but just try and keep your head busy in the next two weeks - the hcg jab can stay in your system for a while and can show a false result so stick to clinic's test day

Best of luck 

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good morning ladies

In books that I have read and on here I have seen that people recommend lying down after insemination.  But the doctors at my clinic said not to do that, something about keeping the blood circulating around the body.  

I am in two minds (very difficult with only one brain cell!) but DH said to listen to the docs as they should know best.

Has anyone had experience or have an opinion on this?

Sue


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Sue

I had 2 treatments of IUI, at the same clinic with different nurses each time - one was a BFN and the other a BFP!
After the 1st one (BFN) the nurse left me to lie down for 5 mins, and after the 2nd one (BFP) the nurse told me to get up pretty much straight away.
As far as I'm aware, I dont think it really makes too much of a difference!!

Good luck!

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## bubbles06

i had 6 iuis which all resulted in  bfn's so am now waiting to start icsi but after each insemination i was told to lie down for 20 mins.


----------



## HR

Hi All,

I am a newbie here.  I am currently on IUI treatment.  It has been one and half years now since we started trying for a baby.  This month I have began with IUI for the first time.  Since its my first time, I have several questions in my mind.  This cycle's routine went on like this for me.  

On the 2nd day of my cycle I had an ultra sound(u/s).  Took Pergotime tablets from day 3 to day 7.  Then on the 10th day had an u/s with follicles of size 13.5.  Then again an u/s on 13th day with follicle size of 17.5.  The doctor asked me to take the ovitrelle injection on the 14th day and asked me to come for insemination on the 16th day.  Yesterday was my day of insemination.  This was done exactly after 39 hours after taking ovitrelle injection.  The follicle was of size 23.5.  The endometrium was of size 11.  The doctor told me that I might ovulate yesterday itself.  But only today by afternoon 3'o clock I slightly had some cervical mucus.  Though I am not sure if I am ovulating as I dont have the pelvic area pain that I usually have with my periods.  

The question I have is, I read that the washed sperms live only for upto 6-12 hours time in a womens body.  If thats the case, I was inseminated by yesterday 12 noon and I am ovulating today by evening.  Will the sperms still be alive today after 27-30 hours after insemination? This gives me a lot of doubt about this IUI treatment that I am undergoing.  Already I feel that this treatment may fail.  My 2ww seems be to too far... 

Please share your experiences ....

Regards,
HR


----------



## Vivaldi

Hi, we've had loads of IUI, and have been told by our consultant that the sperm live for a few days, so there shouldn't be anything to worry about? I'm not sure why you were told something different... Also, sperm normally live for a few days if you were trying naturally, or if they were frozen, so even though they have been washed/prepared for the IUI, that's what we were told. I hope this helps, and good luck!  

Vivaldi


----------



## Vivaldi

Hi, on my first IUI, they told me to get up straight away and that there was no need to lie down at all, and I got pregnant. All the other IUI's I had at a different clinic trying for No. 2 and they not only told you to lie down for 20 minutes, they tipped the bed at a slight angle - with this approach I got pregnant twice, and not pregnant 3 times - so all in all I don't think it makes a blind bit of difference! In my mind I always think 'can the sperm come out?' but was reassured every time that the cervix will not let them 'fall out', and at the end of the day they are safely in the womb and they are not going anywhere, whether you lie down or get up and get on your way after the IUI. I also think that once the IUI is done, it really is down to the sperm and there is NOTHING that you can do consciously or unconsciously to help them - that is their job and as long as you are healthy it's really in the lap of the Gods!
Good luck, 
Vivaldi x


----------



## Vivaldi

Hi it's quite common to have cramps after the IUI procedure - I usually had them all that day, and a couple of times had blood as well, but the clinic said I had a cervical erosion - I think this is just a little sore patch and the IUI aggravates it. I've also bled after a smear test - and they use the same euipment don't they for that as for IUI, so I think it's how adept the nurse/doctor is at doing it as to whether it hurts/or you bleed.

I would steer clear from early testing, I've never had a positive test even on testing day itself (and have been pg) - and it just messes with your head. It's roller-coaster enough as it is! I've seen on FF people testing early and getting BFN's (because it IS too early) when they were pg all the time, but they obviously were devastated and needlessly! It's a nightmare waiting, but it isn't definitive until after the testing day they give you. 
Good luck hun, 
Vivaldi. x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for all your comments and good luck messages.

Even if doing one thing or the other made a fraction of a difference in the chance of getting a BFP then I was going to do it!  It just backs up what DH thought, it doesn't really make a difference and everything is up to chance!

Ranweli - good luck with your upcoming treatment!

Thanks again!

Sue


----------



## AMC1

Hi there,

This is my first cycle of IUI. I am stimming at the moment - day 8 of my cycle and been stimming since day 5. I have a couple of questions ... I hope someone can answer them.

I have noticed loads of slipps clear mucus today, when I wiped. I never get this. Should I be concerned? Also, I have started acupuncture - 3 weeks ago and have been having tx on a weekly basis. Also, I am booked in for weekly all over body massages. These start next week. I get quite tense and so will do anything to help me unwind. I teach! Need I say any more ... LOL! Is it safe to have the all over body massage whilst undergoing tx? I know you can't have massage with oils when pregnant so not too sure about it really. Please help!

Thanks AM xxx

PS How do I get involved with chatting whilst on tx. Don't know which thread to use ... this one? Feel a bit alone at the minute with tx.


----------



## dotts

Hi AM

I'm also going to be starting IUI soon with gonal f injections. What strength injections are you having and how many?

Also have you completely cut out alcohol? I presume the recommendation is not to drink at all, but just wondering whether it's ok to drink occasionally up until insemination...

Anyway, good luck i hope you get a BFP

x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Sue

I was wondering how you were getting on, as you haven't posted on the IUI girls for a while.  So terribly sorry to hear you had a BFN my lovely.  .  I've always tried to lie down (as my Clinic leaves us alone for a bit after), but then have nearly an hours drive home after and I'm obviously sat up all that time.  Just to say though, that when I got pg with DD it was after I'd raised my legs for 20 mins after .... well you know what after .  I was always convinced that was what did it  .

Lots & lots of luck for your next tx my lovely.
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

I think with IUI it doesn't really make that much difference as the sperm is inseminated directly into the womb hun xxx


----------



## AMC1

Hi there,

Sorry, I don't know your name ...

Nice to hear from you anyway, thought there was no one out there!

I started my injections Thursday. Did the first one with the nurse and then did them myself Friday, Saturday and today! I am injecting 75 cl per day. I think that's what they start you on, but don't quote me as I'm no expert! I have to do another one tomorrow and then we are back at the clinic on Tuesday. I've been told not to inject Tuesday until they've seen me/scanned me. Other than that I'm pretty new to this.

You sound like a girl after my own heart ... I love a glass of wine or two. I've had to be really strict with myself. I've cut my alcohol right back. I used have a glass or two most nights. Then, about two months ago, I started to give myself nights off from the vino and then about 3 weeks ago I cut it right out. I think I've had one blip where I had 3 glasses of wine in one night (about 2 weeks ago) and felt yuk the next day! Since then, nothing ... not even a sip. I'm not actually too bothered now. I am just focused on getting my BFP.

When are you starting tx? Where?

AM x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee - thanks!  Happy Sim Sunday!  

Julie - sorry, after my IUI I got a bit down and couldn't bring myself to post on the thread again.  I should come back!  I always lie down after ..... just to make sure nothing comes out  - you never know!  With "unexplained" there is always that thought in the back of my mind that it might work!  

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol Sue - funny you should mention Sim Sunday I was then heading to that town.... xxx


----------



## HR

Hi Vivaldi,

Thank you so much for your reply.  This has given me some hope again.

Now all I have to do is wait wait and wait for 2 longgggg weeks....


----------



## ❣Audrey

I was told the same as Vivaldi hun.  Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sue - No need to apologise at all for not posting for a while - sometimes you just need some "time out" from posting.  Just so long as you are ok honey.

BeeBee - Fancy seeing you here .

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## monque

Hi,

I had an injection to make me release my egg on 29th August, I was then booked in 24 hours later for DIUI on the 30th.  Unfortunately I got a   this morning and then got my AF a few hours later    My main concern is whether I ovulatated on the monday after my IUI as I read that you get your AF 14 days after ovulation, if this is right then I worry that my IUI was done too early on the Saturday?  

Has this happened to anyone else,  I would really appreciate some advice?

Thanks
Becs


----------



## Vivaldi

Hi Monque, so sorry about your BFN. If it helps any, we were told by our consultant that you had up to 36 hrs after the HCG injection to perform the IUI, so although they try to get you at the optimum hour, I still think there is a little leeway. For example, we wer e due to have IUI over a bank holiday and after the HCG went to the clinic at the specified hour (sorry, can't remember exactly how many hrs it was after now). Anyway, when we got the the clinic (early) there was a massive queue and we had to wait for hours before our treatment and they said not to worry. Also, the other factor to remember is that they may have done the IUI and put the sperm in, but they live for a few days, so even if you didn't ovulate that day, the sperm should still be swimming about when you do finally ovulate.  Also, say you were doing it naturally, you wouldn't know exactly when you ovulate but they say as long as you make love every other day it should be fine - meaning that the sperm will still be around and alive. If you are worrying that you may not have ovulated until the next day, I shouldn't worry because we were reassured many times by our consultant that  the sperm lives for a few days. 
I hope this helps, hun, and good luck!

Vivaldi x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi,

Can anyone help. I am currently in the middle of a 2WW after my first try of IUI following 3 years of TTC naturally and 7 months of clomid.

I have got terrible indigestion, lots of wind, bloating, bloody nose, sore boobs (plus the crying outbursts from nowhere, whats new!). Has anyone had a BFP through IUI and suffered from these symptons?

Is it my mind running away with me? I did test a little early and had a   but it was more than likely the HCG injection. I am waiting to test again.

Could anyone put my mind at rest   I feel as though I am going   with it all


----------



## ❣Audrey

Unfortunately hun it's so different for each person - hopefully these are good signs for you xxx


----------



## Minkey

Well everyone is different but I had indigestion & really sore boobs with my BFP's so fingers crossed for you     

Minkey x


----------



## sallywags

How early did you test hun  the hcg shot can take up to 14 days to leave your system, but if it's longer than that, then it is a bfp hun! when's otd?


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks everyone, I know everyone is different but I am at the stage where I am trying to stop my stomach from lurching every time I think about my test date.

Its not until the 25th so you can imagine how early I tested. I am definitely the type of girl who's glass is always full but I think there is a hole in it   because I am so emotional at the moment.

I am trying to keep my spirits high. Alot of people say you cant get pregnant whilst you are thinking about it all of the time, but how on earth do you stop!! Is it possible to have a stomach full of nerves and still get pregnant?


----------



## sallywags

If it wasn't, no-one on FF would ever get pg!!

Huge hugs hun - try to step away from the pee sticks for now!!   it's much too early!


----------



## HR

Hi Monque,

Very sorry to hear about your BFN.  I have the same question as you.  
I just had my first IUI done 5 days back.  I am in the 2ww now.  But I was inseminated in 39 hours of having the injection.  I think that I ovulated only after two and half days after being inseminated.  I was too worried if the sperms could live that long.  I was given Ovitrelle drug as injection.  I know that insemination will be done in 36-40 hours of taking Ovitrelle.  Probably you should check with your doctor about this with respect to the drug given to you.  Cheer up and get ready for your next month and try to throw in your questions to your doctor.  Wish you lots of luck....


----------



## HR

Thanks for reassuring this Beebee... I am completely new to this and dont know what to expect.
I really should learn to be more patient


----------



## professor waffle

Sperm can live for up to 72 hours so as long as you are basted within a day or so of ovulation you should be fine. My first one I was basted either just before or just after (my cervix was open & the insem was easy) whereas the 2nd time it was def before ovulation as my cervix was closed & it was hard to get the catheter in to deposit the sperm.


----------



## janine-blessme

hiya was wondering if anyone could advise me as my clinic didn't tell me anything (i was last appointment they must of wanted to get home !!!) me and my DH are going through our first iui we have had serveral scans and have to go in tomorrow for a injection with basting the day after i have only 1 follicle measuring 25x19 and endometrium lining of 12 mm is this good ? I'm worried am i only meant to have 1 follicle I'm 26 years old and ttc for 4 years + can anyone help I'm so confused 
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi!

Well, I had IUI yesterday and my follicle was 15x15 on Saturday when they measured it, it might have grown a bit over those couple of days but I can't imagine that it is as big as yours!  I don't know what my endometrium lining was.

In my opinion and in my experience 25 x 19 is very good!  The biggest of my follies (5 follies in 3 treatments) was during my first treatment and that was only 21x something, so none of my follies have been as big as yours!

Wishing you all the luck in the world.  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Me again! Just seen this post further down:




AMC1 said:


> Does anyone know how thisck your lining should be?
> 
> I am stimming at the moment with Gonal F in prep for IUI. I was scanned today (CD10) and was told my lining is 16mm! They say that minimum is 6mm for IUI and that 16mm is very thick


So your 12mm sounds good! Hope it puts your mind at rest.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi!

The other girls have given you great advice.  Not having had a BFP (  ) I can't advise you on what symptoms I had, but as BeeBee said, symptoms are different from person to person.  During my first cycle I sent myself mental worrying about every little twinge, wondering if it was a sign of pregnancy or AF!  I joined the 2ww thread and I kept comparing myself to others and that made me worse!  The trouble is that sometimes what could feel like AF could also be the signs of pregnancy.  During the second cycle I tried to keep myself busy, did cross stitch, tried to learn how to play the piano, read, played computer games, listened to music, did everything I could to keep my mind occupied and therefore I was a lot more relaxed - but I still got a BFN.  

Please try to resist the temptation to test early (I know it is hard!), as Sallywags said, it takes a long time for the drugs to exit your system.

Sending you lots of hugs and I hope that on 25th the pee stick gives you a wonderful surprise!!!!

Sue 

ps - if it makes you feel better I have heard of people who have been thinking about it all the time and who have had a BFP!!!!!


----------



## jessfiveash

hello, i only have one tube , my right tube was removed after a ectopic pregnancy earlier in the year ....and we've just started treatment for IUI... 
you basically a long as you have one theres still good chance


----------



## jessfiveash

hello  

  I'm starting my first atempt at IUI after 10 yrs of trying for a baby,    with no luck after trying clomoid, tamoxenfen and being told theres no real reason as to why i can't conviece naturally except being told that my tubes are wonky!?!  
then earlier in the year caught unexpectedly!   but didnt know till it was to late and had a ectopic pregnacy   and now only have one tube.

  i have had my genopeptyl injection    and am now waiting for my first scan on the 25th !

  any one else near the begining? and are about to go through the same?

  

jess x x x


----------



## deliadoll

Hi ladies

This is my first post and I'm beside myself with worry so any advice will be appreciated.

I'm new to this so don't know all the jargon so please excuse!

I'm on my second attempt at IUI. I had a scan yesterday morning and had 1 follie. I was supposed to take the HCG shot last night (Tuesday) at midnight with a view to inseminate tomorrow (Thursday) at 12 noon. My alarm didn't go off so I didn't take the shot. My clinic told me to come in today and have a scan after which they told me I had ovulated naturally and they would go ahead with the insemination.

My concern is that if the HCG shot would normally cause me to ovulate and I have ovulated on my own have I mucked this all up? The nurses seem to be working to a tight time line if they do the insemination at 36 hours passed the injection. What if I ovulated yesterday, which I suppose could happen anyway, but I've read that you normally ovulate 36 hours after the injection. But maybe I ovulated this morning before my scan - totally confused!!!! I'm scared they go ahead and do this insemination with a reduced chance of success and I have wasted one of my attempts with ruining the timing. I'm completely confused and worried sick.

I hope this makes sense and really appreciate a reply. I've been reading this website for a few months and have not plucked up the courage to join but I'm going insane going through all this on my own. (DH is great but knows even less that I do about this stuff and just tells me not to worry). I never realised this would be so hard. I feel like I'm going insane - hope it's just the drugs!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## charliezoom

Hi Deliadoll,

Try to relax and trust your clinic. We all ovulate at different times after the jab (I seemed to O within 12hrs of a positive Ovulation predictor test or the jab but others are up to 36hrs). They can see if you have ovulated by the look of the sac the egg was in but noone will know when. 
I'm a bit confused - when are you basted (inseminated)? Is that tomorrow?
Your egg can live for a while in you so there is every chance that you will be fine and all will end well.

What advise did the clinic give? Would they do the basting early if you asked - ie if booked for tomorrow then do it today?

Good luck hun and hope to see you on the BFP (big fat positive - pregnant) section of this thread real soon

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## deliadoll

Hi Charlie

Thank you for your reply!

I didn't take the shot at all and they said not to. I've to be basted tomorrow at 12 as originally planned and the nurse didn't mention anything about moving it to today. My scan was at 9.30 and my DH is supposed to give in his 'sample' tomorrow at 9am so maybe it was too late to move it to today?

Am I right in thinking that after the scan yesterday to check if I had a mature follie, they give me the injection to take away with me but for all we know I could ovulate 5 minutes after walking out the door and be none the wiser?

I'm trying to convince myself that they wouldn't baste me if it was too late but I felt she was a bit annoyed at me for messing things up and was kind of washing her hands of me a bit. I'm sure this is just my emotional imagination though?!

My nurses are nice enough but very 'matter of fact' and they tell you stuff on a need to know basis. I always freeze a bit when I'm with them then think of a zillion questions when I leave.

I did get a BFP last month but started bleeding a week later and this month I've had so many more injections of the Gonal F than they originally planned as the follies weren't developing. The basting has been planned for about 4 different days and I'm all mixed up with everything. It's been absolute hell.

Sorry for moaning but if feels good to get it off my chest.

thanks again Charlie

Deliadoll
x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Deliadoll, 

Hope you are ok honey - sorry that you are a bit confused over the ovulation thing - I was always like this too and just assumed that they knew what they were doing.  I am just writing to say, why not pop over to the IUI TTC board - we are a really  friendly lot and can support you through your dread 2ww!

xxx


----------



## deliadoll

Thanks Nicola, I will. 

I need people to tell me it's normal to feel this abnormal!

xx


----------



## janine-blessme

thanks that makes me feel a better i have just had my injection and am hoping to be implanted on Friday morning !!! my follicle has got bigger today 24 X 26 with lining at 13mm !!! is it normal to only have the one follicle  but now they have found a fibroid but say it on the edge of womb so shouldn't effect anything but whoo i am been scanned so many times over the last 4 years and they never found it before !!! is it normal to just appear  hope everyone doing well


----------



## janine-blessme

hiya jess 
so sorry to hear about your loss i hope it work for you XXX
me and my hubby are just going through our first iui we are getting implanted on Friday morning if everything had popped !!! lol we have only 1 follicle tho so who knows if you need to talk I'm here 
XXX Janine


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sue's right hun - it sounds fab! Good luck xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

janinewhitelock said:


> thanks that makes me feel a better i have just had my injection and am hoping to be implanted on Friday morning !!! my follicle has got bigger today 24 X 26 with lining at 13mm !!! is it normal to only have the one follicle  but now they have found a fibroid but say it on the edge of womb so shouldn't effect anything but whoo i am been scanned so many times over the last 4 years and they never found it before !!! is it normal to just appear  hope everyone doing well


WOW, the little mite is just growing and growing, isn't it! 

I don't know anything about fibroids so I can't help you on that, but as far as number of follicles are concerned, I had one follie on my first treatment, two on my second, and although I had 2 this cycle, they said to disregard the smaller one (only 10 x 10 - take note!  ) because it hadn't grown from the Friday to the Saturday.

Sending you more       - good luck on Friday!

Sue


----------



## AMC1

Hi girls,

Hope you're all well. Good luck to those who are on the 2ww. I am due to get basted tomorrow. Any advise? Do's & dont's after the insemination would be appreciated.

Love AM x


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am on day 8 of my 2ww IUI and I have just had a jelly like clear discharge when I wiped (TMI). Has anybody had any experience with this? I have also got the usual sore nipples, heavy breasts, just stopped having stomach cramps, nausea etc etc. 

Can anyone offer advice?


----------



## Wraakgodin

AMC1 - I have asked my consultant numerous times what I could do to improve my chances and they said that there is nothing.  Even if it would raise my chances by a fraction of one percent then I would do it!!!!!  I hope the basting went well.

Sammysmiles - I don't know what the discharge would be, sorry.  As far as the other symptoms are concerned, during a 2ww everyone is different - some people have symptoms, some people don't.

Sorry - I realise that I haven't been helpful at all, but I couldn't just read and not post!

Janine - how are you doing?

Just want to send lots of          to everyone on their 2ww (and to those just about to embark on this adventure!)

Sue


----------



## professor waffle

Sammy I had a clear blobby type cm when insterting a pessary, everywhere I had read that a creamy white cm indicated a BFP so didn't really pay attention to it. I think I got mine later than you but for me it did result in a BFP BUT everyone is different & I don't know of many ladies who had the same cm & went on to get a BFP 

I really hope it's the same indicator for you 

AMC1 it's just a case of carry on as normal but I have to admit to taking things fairly easy as I was soooooo tired on th 2nd one mostly due to stress I think!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thank you Professor Waffle,

I am analysing everything at the moment :-( For my next 2WW I am going to book a holiday away from the computer or maybe aske to be put into a sleep induced coma!! I am driving my DH mad, so I do hope it is good news next week.

Thanks again, I think I am going to quote a bit of your post to the ladies in the 2WW thread as a couple of us are experiencing the same.

Thanks again xx


----------



## janine-blessme

hi all implanting went well now for the 2ww trying to keep spirts up lol !!!! 2ww seems so long lol !!!
only advise they gave me is no hot baths no heavy lifting ect *Oh anf try not to think about* it yeah thats gonna happen lol!!! 
hope all our well
sending     to everyone


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Janine!!!  I will have everything crossed for you!!!

           (and to everyone else as well!)

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Girls,

Can anyone help with this? TMI ALERT!!!!!

I had slight cramping and went to the loo. Its the same kind of cramping I get the day of my period. I had a number 2 (sorry ladies!) and when I wiped I had what looked like the very start of a period (pink creamy cm). I am peeing every 5 minutes at the moment and the last couple of time I have been there has been absolutely nothing (dry as a bone in fact).

Does this sound like the start of a period? Is it too late for implantation? I am day 11 of my 2WW following IUI. I am at the stage where I am ready to look to my next cycle of IUI so I dont mind any honest answers if it is my AF. I just want some answers :-(

Thank you


----------



## ❣Audrey

It is really hard to say hun - it could be implantation still or it could just be spotting which is still common around the time af is due.  Good luck and fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sammysmiles - I don't like to just parrot what Beebee has said, but at this stage I guess it could be either implantation or some spotting.  Lots & lots of luck though.
Julie
XXX

Hello BeeBee - see you the other thread in a mo'


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks girls, I am just going to have a little bit of patience and play the waiting game now.

Thanks for your help, I am crossing my legs and not using the toilet again til test date!


----------



## ❣Audrey

It's not unusual to pee lots either hun - the excess fluid you have carried will do this xxx

See you over there Julie xxx


----------



## Twinmummy

Hi Sammy,

i had IUI on thursday 18 sept (last week ) and i have been having these cramps since yesterday, and again all day today. I dont normall get this over a week before im due on do you ? Im keeping a positive head that it the implantion but you new know do you !! are you still having them today ?


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Twin Mummy,

AF came yesterday afternoon. I also had cramps one week after my IUI basting and felt like I was going to come on and they lasted a few days then disappeared.

I have been told that this could be the expanding of the uterus as between 5-12 implantation can occur. I hope this helps, good luck.

I have started my Menopur injections ready for round 2 of IUI so    for both of us xx

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Girls,

I was due to test on the 25th after my first IUI but AF beat me to it yesterday! I have started my Menopur injections again today and am going in for a scan next Weds to see what is happening.

Has anyone else been advised to jump straight in after their first IUI? I feel ready to do it again but a little more cautious this time. Some one mentioned on another thread that you are better to wait for a month. Is this the case or is everyone different?

Thanks xxx


----------



## warbabe

Hi,
I think it depends on the treatment (IVF v IUI) and the clinic. I've been advised to wait a month when the treatment ended with a miscarriage to let your body get back to normal since your cycle can be all over the place. With IUI I believe that you can start again the next month.
warbabe


----------



## Roo67

Hi - sorry that you had a BFN  

when I had IUI's I started out on Clomid and carried on month after month after month !!! and cons said this was ok. I then went on to Merional injections and i also carried on back to back, my cons did say though that it was recommended to have a months break inbetween but as i only had a year to use my 10amps of sperm  I could carry on.

I think my waffle above says that it is really upto clinic and if your body is ok with it then it is fine. Your clinic may opt for a rest after a couple of cycles. But of course this next one will work so you won't need another  

Not sure if I helped there

Roo xx


----------



## professor waffle

I did back to back cycles for my IUI's although my Cons now doesn't do this as there is a risk of restimulating old follicles which didn't pop with your HCG. I did have an early scan to check for any old follicles/cysts which might have been there but once that was clear he was happy for me to carry on. I think it does depend on each Cons & what type of drugs you are on


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am on my 3rd cycle in 3 successive months, and if this doesn't work then it is back next month for number 4.  They didn't mention anything about giving it a month break.  

Actually, following on from what the professor said, I always have a scan on day 3-4 of the cycle and then they tell me to start injections.  Perhaps that is exactly what they are looking for, I have never questioned it before!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks everybody, I have really conflicting information everywhere but my clinic wouldnt let me carry on unless it was okay. I just want to give myself the best chance, I thought I was okay when AF came yesterday but spent all night crying my little heart out so maybe not.

Now that I have started again I can feel the exctement building but I will not be reading into any signs this time. I only had one egg last time so I have told my DH that God has got twins in mind for us so fingers crossed for my upcoming baseline scans

Thanks again, I dont know what I would do without you all! How have I managed 4 years with just my DH to wipe my tears? I will never know
xxx


----------



## Twinmummy

well i wish you the best off luck ! so exciting X


----------



## janine-blessme

hiya  i had my first iui this month after ttc for 4 years + 26years old and dh 34 I had iui implanting 6 days ago i have been having some cramping and am stressing myself out wondering if it means its not gonna work i am also stressing that it's all in my head too imaging it all lol!!!!!! i only had 1 follicle too !!!
can anyone give me some advise i think i am gonna go mad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HF1903

Hi

Can totally sympathise with you.  I had my first IUI back in may and the 2ww dragged like nothing.  Panicked about every twinge.  I had LOADS of cramps just after the treatment (in fact on the nite of the treatment i almost felt like i couldnt stand up straight) and right up towards the time period would have been due but got BFP when went back for "THE TEST" at the hospital!  Had mild cramping for weeks after getting BFP too.  We're proof it can work first time so will keep fingers crossed that the same happens for you.  

I would say try not get worked up about it but I know that's easier said than done!

Really hope its good news for u!  

xxxxxxx


----------



## monque

Hi,

I had a scan on Tuesday after taking clomid, there were 2 follies (both 11mm) and the lining was 6.3.  I then had a scan today and one follie is 13mm and the other still 11mm, my lining is 6.9.  I had a meeting with the nurse after my scan and she said I am moving along but slowly and said that I would need to monitor my LH surge in the morning over the next few days and if I get my surge I'm to do the HCG trigger injection (which I am worrying about) as never injected myself before  

My main concern is that if I surge on Saturday morning and do the injection straight after I have been told that I have to come in that morning to have the IUI as the clinic is not open on a Saturday afternoon or Sunday, I just feel that this is far too early as I have read that the IUI shouldn't be done until at least 24 hours after the injection?

I know I could be worrying over nothing as it might not even happen on Saturday but I just wondered if anyone else has had a similiar experience and could offer me some re-assurance as I am really worried about this?  

Monque
xx


----------



## professor waffle

I had my 2nd IUI less than 24 hours after my hcg, I reckon it was about 17-18 hours as my follies suddenly grew & they were worried about me ovulating on my own. I know I didn't ovulate though cos my cervix was closed & the insem was a lot more difficult. 

As sperm can survive for up to 72 hours as long as they are there around the right time (even before ovulation) it should be ok


----------



## janine-blessme

thanks its so strange how suddenly every small pain you can feel 
we are keeping everything crossed   
its so nice to hear that it can happen first time 
i will keep you posted ( glad im not the only one thought i was going mad lol)


----------



## speeder

Hi - just wondered if anyone could help answer my question or even tell me what their clinic does.

We're doing unmedicated IUI (also we're not having a HCG shot either).

The clinic takes blood tests and/or does a scan every second day.  However, I've started wondering whether this is enough as they could "miss" the LH surge going down (they could detect it, but only on its way down, and doing the IUI 24 hours after this would miss the egg....) 

I've driven myself mental today thinking about timings (and trust me I'm already crazeee enough with all that's going on    )...

So, anyone else doing unmedicated IUI, how do they monitor you? 

Thanks everyone, x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hi Speeder

First of all, lots and lots of luck for your tx honey.

I had 3 x natural cycle IUI's without any HCG shots.  My clinic just used to do scans about day 8/10 (so sometimes 2 a month) to monitor the follies, and I then just did Clearblue Digital OPK's at home to check when my surge came.  I then went in for "basting" the following day.  I initially worried about timings (i.e. if I test in the am, but my surge started the pm before, then got basted the following day wouldn't it all be too late), but I'm fairly sure that the OPK's test for the surge, and the surge happens about a 24/36 hours before your egg is actually released, and with basting being the next day, it's just the right time.

I'd honestly say if you have any worries to speak to your clinic hun, because you need to be really confident that all the procedures are right.

Anway, like I said I wish you loads of luck for your tx.  Feel free to pop onto the IUI ladies TTC thread (about part 199 now I think).  We are all a bit dotty, and some of the lovely ladies are pg now, but they are a great support and have a wealth of advice and experience.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## AMC1

Hi Janine,

I am on my 2ww wait too - first IUI. I'm currently at day 20. It's driving me insane too. I can really empathise with you. 

Keep your chin up.

Best of luck,

AM xx


----------



## monque

Thanks for replying and for re-assuring me - I feel happier now  

Thanks

Monque
x


----------



## janine-blessme

amci whens your test date


----------



## AMC1

Hi Janine,

That was good timing. I seem to be having a breakdown this morning. Feeling really sorry for myslef. Just burst into tears for nothing. I am now CD 21. I've been told to wait til after next weekend. I feel thoroughly fed up - hormonal I think. I've felt so positive so far but today feel completely different. 

Sorry that was a bit me, me me. Just feel so weepy today.

AM xxx


----------



## janine-blessme

don't worry Hun I'm feeling the same I'm convinced all my pains mean AF on its way    
I'm meant to test Friday but that seems along way away
now i got major pmt feeling so angry about it and even more so because i only had 1 follicle so i feel that its never gonna happen 
really down about it all lol poor DH i keep taking it out on him and he being so supportive 
keep me informed
I'm always here for you    
sending


----------



## AMC1

Ji Janine,

Thanks for the reply. Sory to hear you're feeling the same. It's such an awful feeling eh? Whilst you're doing the tx you're 'sky high' and optimistic that it can happen then during the 2ww, you can literallly feel the positivity draining out. I suppose I too could test Friday as I'm officially due on that day but she said to wait til after the weekend. Not goint to manage that! I think I kind of know the answer already though ... just a feeling as I've no symptoms. I have had a bio-chemical pregnancy so I sort of know what I'm looking for if that makes sense.

Try not to worry about the one follicle hun. It can still happen. Infact, we were told at the clinic that it's better to have one good one than several poor quality ones.

If you need to chat, just PM me.  

I'm really struggling at the moment with this fertility stuff. Feel like it's never going to happen.

AM xxxxxx

PS did you say this was your first IUI? Did you do injections with it?


----------



## spinny1

Has anyone had IUI using clomid?  I actually ovulated on clomid before I started ICSI but DH sperm was much lower then, it has improved dramatically. My DH sperm was 29 million last sample just wondering if this next ICSI fails could we try IUI?

Any replies greatly appreciated

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## AMC1

Hi Spinny,

I am on my 2ww after 1st attempt at IUI. I'm no expert but we were told by the andrologist at the QMC that the minimum amount needed was 5 million. 

I hope that helps.

Best of luck, AM xxxx


----------



## katedoll

Hi Sammysmiles
Just wanted to say good luck with your tww.  I've had one BFP and had sore breasts then, but I do know that people often say the symptoms can be similiar to AF symptoms, or just hormones changes so who knows!  It is such a waiting game isn't it - sorry I can't be any more help but things seem to be looking good with sore breasts/nipples and no AF yet.  Good luck for test day.

I'm down regging now (sniffing) and going to start injections in a week or so - do you have any tips for the injections?  I'm finding the down regging OK, the sniffing tastes a bit weird in the back of your throat (but nothing a shortbread biscuit doesn't sort out), similiar to those Vicks synex you sniff ifyou have a cold.  Any tips on the injections would be welcome?  Did you do them or your DP?

Good luck - honey x


----------



## spinny1

AM thanks a lot for that and all the luck in the world to you hunny!

LOL Spinny xxxx


----------



## Nics01

Hi Girls

I've just had my 3rd IUI 3 days ago.  Just wondering is anyone at similar stage?  I've been having period type pains all day so starting to panic a bit.  Anyway I'll be glad to hear from anyone.  Thanks a lot.

Regards Nic xx


----------



## janine-blessme

amci no I'm on a tamoxifen cycle its my first cycle on this i was on clomid for 12 months    
only injection i had was to induce ovulation 
sending lots of     
we probably find out at the same sort of time so please keep in touch Hun


----------



## AMC1

Hi Janine,

yes, we have one more week of waiting!! Arghhhhh!!!! Do you have any symptoms at all? AM x


----------



## janine-blessme

amc1 i cant say that any of my pains feels lie symptom's just like AF symptoms i have felt very tense like pmt so not feeling very confident     
how about you
i should be due AF around Wednesday but i am late quite allot so i cant even take that a a clue hoping to last to Friday i hope i stop myself cheating after Wednesday


----------



## AMC1

Hi again,

I have felt exactly the same!! I've felt hormonal yesterday and today. I cried so much yesterday! today is CD21. I also feel quite tense, almost like progesterone coming down. I often get PMT around day 21/22 so the pattern feels very similar. Don't think it's worked - just a feeling. DH keeps saying that ity's not over til AF arrives.


----------



## AMC1

Sorry, today is CD 22.


----------



## AMC1

I saw from your notes that you are 'unexplained'. We were told that although some very mild endo was found, for many women, it doesn't cause a problem and that we will be treated the same was as if 'unexplained'.


----------



## AMC1

So frustrating when there's no real reason eh? xx


----------



## janine-blessme

hi 
yer i know i sometimes wish they found something just so we knew the reason   
dh says same to me but its hard  but i supose we just have to wait at least we are halfway there


----------



## AMC1

Let me know how you get on Janine.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Nite, AM xxx


----------



## GillyJ

Hi all

Just after your opinion!  As you can see i have unexplained Fert.  My DP has  daughter therefore NHS funding is out of the question.  In view of this would you have go down the clomid route(Approx £100) or IUI(£600).  Also would you stick with NHS hopsital or use a private clinic? Any private clinic recommendations would be appreciated. 

Ta Guys Gx


----------



## monque

Hi Gilly,

I would try clomid before going down the IUI route as this maybe all you need to increase your chances. I think its best to start with the least intrusive treatment first so you know you have the next level of treatment to move onto if you need it.  

I don't know about clinics in your area, although you could try the London Womens Clinic as I know they have clinics in a few locations around the country.  I would say if you need to move onto IUI go to clinic open evenings, that way you can ask questions, compare success rates and decide whether the NHS or private clinic is best for you.

Good luck with your treatment   

Monque
x


----------



## AMC1

Hi Janine,

How are you feeling today?

AM xx


----------



## Cloud 9

Hello all,
Im new on the site and if youve fread my story on the Subject Hi Im New then i forgot to say whilst i was on my 2nd cycle of ivf/icsi they found something amazing! I have 2 Wombs, 2 Cervix and 2 vaginas! My DH always said its like going to bed with 2 women! lol!
This wont cause a problem with me getting pregnant but may cause a prob when giving birth. 
Im on my 2ww so im just keeping my fingers crossed now.
XXXXXX


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Cloud9,
Lets hope it means twice the chance of getting pg!
Best of luck for your 2WW
PoDdy


----------



## GillyJ

Hi Monque 

Thanks for the reply.... Its a mind field isnt it!  I shall look in to the private thang first i think!

Take care, and good luck with your tx Gill x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Gilly, 

Sorry to throw a spanner in the works but I am also unexplained and I was told that Clomid can do more harm than good.  I think there was a bit of research done on it also.  I will try and find the link for you. 

I am not sure if what I have been told is correct because I questioned it on these boards also. Like you say it is a minefield isn't it.  By the way I notice that you are in Cheshire - I have been treated at the Chester Nuffield and see Mr Woods - he is really lovely. I like you don't qualify for NHS funding as DH as a DS from previous relationship!

xx


----------



## MrsSmith7

Hi Gill...

Here is my experience - Had a full MOT & was diagnosed as unexplained. Was given 6 months of Clomid. I'm not sure I can blame the Clomid however in these 6 months I had very irregular cycles & think I only ovulated twice... so I personally didn't find the Clomid very successful at all. I then went on to do one round of medicated IUI & am now about to start IVF.

We qualify for 3 x IUI on the NHS & 1 x IVF - however we choose to skip the second & third IUI & upgrade to IVF. The main reason here is my age (40) & the fact that we would get a higher % chance of success v IUI. IVF is more intrusive but I felt worth the extra effort!

We opted to use the NHS service as it would be a good learning ground should we need to go private for more treatment. There are lots of private clinics - maybe have a look on the HFEA website to get their statistics etc? If we go private I want a clinic that can offer lots of different things so if we need further treatment (egg share, donor eggs etc) then we don't need to start over again elsewhere.

So I am not sure if any of this helps you much but this is my experience! Good luck with everything...

Smithy xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Wow!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

WOW!!   I really hope it works for you!!!  Let us know how you get on..

sorry only one vagine here btw..


----------



## Cloud 9

Hiya,
Now that theres lots of new people on here i will ask again......Has anyone got *Uterus Didelphis * like me?
I have 2 wombs, 2 Cervix and 2 vaginas! Its very rare. It was only found on one of my scans about 3 years ago. 
This isnt stoping me from getting pregnant but could cause a problem if i do as baby may not have alot of room but thats another hurdle. 
Let me know your thoughts and if anyone has any questions then dont hesitate to ask! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

That really is a unique problem Cloud 9, I have never heard of it before.  I have done a search on the forum and I can't find anywhere where this problem is mentioned, sorry.

Sue


----------



## Cloud 9

Hiya sue
I may have spelt it wrong. Uterus Didelphys is how its shown on google.
Cloud 9
xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya ladies,

I am good to go with 2 eggs and a nice thick lining now Phew! Going back for a scan on Wednesday morning to see if there are any more eggs as my right ovary is still covered in little ones. Going to have the IUI Friday so I will back on the 2WW. 

I resolved that after this next one I was going to have a break but I am now unsure. The hormones make me tearful but not crazy so I am still considering having my last go at IUI after this one.

Anyway, a big relief for me as I was worried about it being abandoned.

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone,

have just gotten in to work so cant be on here for too long and sorry I havent had time to read through the thread but will do a little later..

Had my scan on Fri and I had 2 fols (10 and 12) on my left ovary and lots of small on my right, had another one this morning and now still have those two on my left which have only grown a little but another two (10 and 12) have grown on my right so they have reduced my meds as if all four mature and get bigger in size or I grow any more they will abandon the cycle  

i am feeling a little worried that it will be abandoned but I guess there isnt much I can do at this point..

has this happened to anyone else?

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Strawbs,

I am in a similar position to you this month. 2 good eggs at 13mm and 11mm on my left and lots of little ones on my right. They dont seem to concerned at my clinic though, they will be scanning me again on Wednesday and I am hoping that the ones on my right dont mature as I (like you) would hate an abondoned cycle.

Have another scan Weds to check my lining and IUI basting Friday. I hope its goes okay for you, I have read posts on here from women that have had IUI with 6 eggs but my clinic is like yours and will abandon the cycle if I have that many.

I hope you find an answer, just wanted you to know you arent alone with this possibility.

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Sammy!

I will just cross my fingers and just   that in the scan on Wed only two of them have grown..

thanks! x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sammy – excellent news!!  Good luck with the scan and the insemination!

Strawbs – I hope it doesn’t get abandoned hun, when do you have your next scan?  I have never been in that position, I did have 4 but on the next scan there were only 2.  My clinic will abandon if there are 3 good ones, if there are 2 good ones and a third that they don’t think will work then they will still carry on, it depends on the quality. 

Sue


----------



## katedoll

Good luck Sammy for your 'basting' on Friday, good luck and hope everything goes OK.
Hey Strawbs, I will be interested to find out how you get on with more follies - if the insemination doesn't go ahead, I guess you have to think whether to have bms or not - good luck, so you don't have to worry about that.  Fingers crossed the follies behave x
I am on my first IUI at the mo, and finding it all OK so far - fingers crossed x


----------



## Strawbs78

Sorry I wasnt on yesterday, I got up yest morn to get ready for work and took a bit of a turn and collapsed on the bathroom floor hurting my face a little..  DP put me straight back in to bed where I stayed asleep til 12.30.. A bit of a jolt to tell me to take things a little easier.. woopsy!!

Sue - My scan is this afternoon at 3.45 so send me lots of    he he

Katdoll - what's bms?  I guess if it does get abandon this time they will have to give me less next time.. Fingers crossed I dont have to worry!

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

A bit quiet here today!

Strawbs - are you ok, hun?  You get me worried doing stuff like that. 

How did you get on with the scan?  I hope things went well.

BMS is Baby Making Sex!   

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya, 

It is quiet on here so i thought I would ask a bit of advice. Not being basted til day 21 (Monday), is this okay or too late? Also is there any point (apart from the fact that I love him!) in   in the run up to Monday (bearing in mind that we have to refrain 3 days before IUI)? Will it help our cause  

He is also planning a lads weekend away playing sports and drinking   Is this safe before they take a sample? He will be in the pool and no doubt drinking Stella. A bit of advice please  

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hiya chick - it wont affect the sperm he gives on monday as they would have been created about 70 odd days ago 

As for it being day 21 - as long as they are happy that your follies are the right size day 21 is fine chickx xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone,

@Wraak - Im ok now, just totally taking it easy from now on but havent had any more faintings so yay!!

Sammy - sorry I dont know much about the sperm side of things and what the men should and shouldnt do, maybe your clinic could tell you..

So it all went super well yesterday, was very anxious when I got there but lowering the meds has done the trick.  3 of the 4 have just stayed at the size they were days ago and one has taken the lead and is big now, so they upped my injections last night back up to 50 and I do the trigger at 3pm today and then insem tomorrow at 3pm!!!!!!  I am so relieved I cannot even begin to tell you!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY OVER THE MOON!!!

XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Strawbs, that is great news!! I am so happy for you, I know how nervous you were yesterday. Big  

Lots of luck tomorrow, legs in the air  

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya quiet thread... ssshhhhh  

Emailed my SIL about this meal where its pregnant ladies, new mothers only. I said I wasnt too bothered that our friend hadnt invited me as I wouldnt be very good company anyway etc etc. Just tried to let her know that I wasnt going mad, just that its a very emotional journey and at the moment we are taking a break from treatment til after Xmas just so I can get through the festive period  with a smile on my face as I am going to come into contact with lots of bumps and babies. Awaiting response but it will be fine, she is lovely really its just such a difficult subject to talk to people about that arent going through the same thing  

Lots of BMS last night (I climbed aboard for the first time in ages, usually its missionary with a pillow under my bum then legs in the air LOL). More planned for this evening. 

Had af type cramps though yesterday afternoon and evening. Any thoughts? Not due to be basted til Monday!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Strawbs - glad you are feeling better hun.  That is amazing news!  I will be thinking of you tomorrow - good luck!!!!        

Sammy - TMI!    Well done on handling the SIL situation well.  It will be interesting to see what she says in reply!

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks Sue!  Im uber excited today...


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good luck Strawbs!! I am thinking of you   Let us know how you get on.

My IUI is dragging on, now have 5 follies between 10-12.1mm so IUI is cancelled on Monday and I have gone up to 2 amps. Being scanned again on Monday to check whats happening but as they very rarely abandon IUI, I am feeling hopeful. They mentioned if 5 follies grow then they may have to go to IVF (!), not sure if I am ready for that just yet so hopefully one or two would have picked up by Monday and IUI can go ahead later in the week.

Monday will be CD21 so it will be my longest cycle ever :-( Felt really nauseous over the last couple of days and my mouth tastes terrible (TMI) constant supply of chewing gum. Having lots of BMS just in case as I did have a 15mm follie and I want to give myself a really good chance.

What a tiring, exhausting, emotional (hopefully worth it!!) journey it is this month xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Sammy

gosh that is a long process for you..  Well if I learnt anything this week its that you just never know, I had four and now on my IUI day Ive only got one so who knows how it actually works in there.. Either way so long as your treatment goes ahead that's all that matters!!  are you privately funded? i.e. do you have to pay an awful lot more if they decide to go ivf?

Fingers crossed on Monday you have two leading the charge and you can get insem on Wed...

I am a little disappointed I have gone from 4 to only 1, I really was hoping for 2 but I keep telling myself that its better than them abandoning due to having too many!!

I am off work on Monday so wont be online but I will be thinking of you!

x


----------



## katedoll

Good luck strawbs with the basting today - hope it all goes OK.  Good luck for your DH too - hope he is OK  

Let us know when you are next on line how it goes and how you are feeling.  I guess it is the 2ww then -


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey there Katedoll

I dont have a  DH, I have a DW and she is fine he he    She is going to be pressing the syringe down today that has the little swimmers in it and she is really excited about it..

I will try to get on from my blackberry but to be honest its not that user friendly so I reckon I will be back on on Tuesday.. I get to take Monday off adn then work 10 - 4 next week from Tues onwards as my boss doesnt want me commuting with the rest of London and getting 'jostled around'.. bless him..

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Strawbs – how are you doing hun?  On my 2nd cycle they let my DH push the syringe, they didn’t on 1 and 3.  I think that it is excellent that they are letting your DW do it.  I know what you mean about being disappointed that there is only one, I had that with one of my cycles.  But just keep thinking that that one will work!!  Focus on the little one.  Strawbs is PUPO!  Strawbs is PUPO!  Strawbs is PUPO!!!!!   When is your test date?  Do I assume from your message that you only go online when you are work??  

Sammy – our follies seem the same size!  But you have a few more than me!  Good luck with the scan on Monday!      

Sue


----------



## katedoll

Hiya Strawbs
Hope it all went OK on Friday - hope the 2ww goes OK and you are taking it easy.  Sounds like you got a nice boss - lucky you  
Fab that your DW can do the 'basting' that is good.  Lets hope the little swimmers work hard for you.

Have an easy 2ww and let us know how you get on


----------



## Sammysmiles

Evening (well Good night!) Everyone!!

I have just had a girly night with my lovely friends, and watched Hairspray which was fab. DH away this weekend so made the most of it with the girls. Stuck to cups of tea though and none of them seemed to mind  

Not able to eat after 5pm though, still after 4 days now! These has been going on for a few days now and is doing wonders for my figure but infuriating all the same. I have constant heartburn and nausea. Also been having AF type pains   What is going on? I am a litte worried AF may come before I have even had chance to start my IUI. Is this possible? Still on Menopur (2 amps per day as from Friday)

I would be so unhappy if AF showed but I havent read about this happening during the menopur injections, is anyone able to offer any advice?

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Are you feeling better now Sammy?

I don't have any experience with menopur so I can't help, but just wanted to give you a big cyber-hug.

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

Sorry ladies not got loads of time for personals as not been in since Fri and doing 10 - 4 this week..  My boss just almost caught me so I have had to skip right to the end of the thread and just post..  Basting went well,I loved it at LWC, they are so good..  DP got to press down on the syringe with all our swimmers in it so she felt part of it too..  I got 9.7 million swimmers, 85% motility and 4 x 4 which means they are actively seeking the egg - does that sound good?  I havent really felt anything other than crampy since Friday.. DP keeps asking me if I feel pregnant but I have no idea and from what I read yesterday it hasnt even had time to implant yet so maybe in another week..  

They gave me a dest date of the 27th but my period is due on the 23rd - does this sound right?

sorry for all the questions and not really having time to contribute much back but I will read through everything once things settle down here..

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Strawbs!

I am so glad everything went well.  They sound very healthy sperm!  DH had 3.5m swimmers last time, so you have nearly 3 times the number!

As long as your DP doesn't ask every 10 minutes if you feel pregnant!  

I will say that every 2ww is different, so don't compare yourself to anyone else.  That sent me mental during the first IUI and it was so bad it gave me panic attacks.  

Just your mere presence is a valuable contribution!  But I hope your boss leaves you alone soon!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

So this is where you're all hiding  - Strawbs it's usually a few more days than you would wait for af so that sounds about right hun xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

We aren't hiding, just taking in the different scenery!  

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol Sue  xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning morning morning ladies

Soz Sue only just saw your post re my tests date etc, was sooooooooooo busy yesterday but boss it out today til 3 so Im all good!! woop woop

Test date is 27th and my AF is due on the 23rd so I guess if I dont get my AF by the 27th then that is a pretty good indication.. I really dont feel anything to be honest besides some cramping so Ive convinced myself this morning that Im not pregnant and then I guess I wont be disappointed if Im not..

Oh and yep I only log on at work because at home we are in between laptops so Im strictly an 8 - 6er normally (this week 10 - 4)..

Went for some more acupuncture last night which I hope really helps me along!!

Thanks Bee-Bee - i feel better knowing that the test date they gave me is not too long..  I was really hoping to do a P test but I guess if Im not I will well and truly have my AF by the 27th so I may not get to..  

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Try not to obsess chick - thinking of you xxx


----------



## Lyndilou69

Not sure if this is relevant. 

Some one recently gave me a bit of advice. I was complaining that my IUI's for baby no.2 were not working when IUI no.1 worked for my first child. This person told me that my #1 success was just lucky and a typical person will take 3 or 4 goes on average for it to work. Well with her advise I stuck it out and told my Doc I would do up to 6 and then consider IVF. Great news is that I got a BFP yesterday on IUI#5 so this lady was right. Personally I think a person (with unexplained fertility, nothing seemingly wrong) needs to give IUI a good bash as IVF is so much more to take on. Just because it didn't work once doesn't mean it won't again. With IUI you need a lot of luck. My Doc always said to me, well it looks good, there are 2 good eggs, DH's sample is great but we do not know if the egg has broken out properly or made it down the fallopian tube or if these guys have swum past each other. It all takes a lot of lady luck.


----------



## gems23

Hi, 

I am on cd 6 of my second IUI cycle, had 100IU Puregon yesterday and 100 again today. I cannot remember last time if i felt like this and so am wondering if its normal, yesterday i was exhausted all day, today not as bad but still drained, today and yesterday i feel sick, have a headache, dizzy and really achy in ovary area, i assuming the aching is ok considering my ovaries are being stimulated but just wanted to check. I have tried calling the fertility nurse but she is not in at the mo.

Thanks Gem xx


----------



## warbabe

Hi Gem,
I'm also on day 6 of my 4th IUI. I too get headaches and what I call twinges in my right ovary area, although it is like a dulll ache. I always get this I think I must be ultra sensitive on my right side. I have asked in the past the fertility nurse at my clinic about it, and it is normal due to the stimms and the scans have been OK. 
Are you on the same drugs & amount as your last IUI, I take menopur so don't know if the side effects differ on Puregon?
I hope you are feeling better?
When do you go back to the clinic, have you had a scan yet?
Warbabe


----------



## CarrieAnnxx

Hello - I am on day 10 of my IUI cycle - yesterday day 9 scan revealed two follies at 9mm and one at 7 mm and some very small ones.  Lining 5.2.

The nurse seemed to think this is okay....but I'm worried my follies are still so small - I have another scan tomorrow....I usually have 30 day cycles and don't ovulate until days 16-18......help!!! would be interested to know what others think.

CarrieAnn

ps I had 100mg clomid days 2-6


----------



## professor waffle

Carrie don't worry hon it doesn't matter how long it takes to get your follies to the right size as long as they are monitoring you carefully. They may up your FSH dose after the next scan if you're still a little behind so you will catch up. On day 3 of my 2nd cycle I only had 1 lead follicle & 2 very tiny ones but by day 10 I had 3 good sized ones & quite a few other tiny ones.


----------



## CarrieAnnxx

Hi Prof Waffle

Thanks for reply ...what do you mean by up my dose of FSH.(do you mean the puregon injection that I will be getting to trigger ovulation?.....I should know these things really after all my IVFS but DIUI is totally new and different to me...on the plus side my ovaries have been twinging away so am hoping things are progressing.

CarrieAnnxx


----------



## gems23

Warbabe,

Thanks for your reply.

I am feeling better today, just "ovary" aches now and a headache. The clinic got back to me, she said it had nothing to do with my injections i must have a bug, after speaking to my mum she thinks the other symptoms that have now gone may have been due to all the worry and the build up, i guess she could be right, but i guess the headaches could be due to the drugs if you also suffer.

Yep, same drugs & dose as last time, have first scan on Monday.

Whens yours?

Gem x


----------



## professor waffle

Carrie your puregon is FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) which makes your follies grow. HCG is your trigger jab.


----------



## warbabe

Hi Gem,

My first scan is tomorrow morning. 
I alway get excited and nervous at the same time since it's a milestone to get through - 

have I over stimmed (I very much doubt that )
have I under stimmed or 
do they find something they don't like (e.g. cyst!)

I'll be glad when it's over to have an idea how it's progressing and hopefully what day next week will be basting.
Warbabe


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Warbabe!

Sue


----------



## shopaholicsaz

Hi 

I have had 3 lots of IUI about a year ago and we ghave then gone through 2 lots of IVF - one cycle was abandoned and they did IUI instead, and then the last one only produced one egg and for some reason I had less follies on IVF that I had had at any of my IUI scans. My consultant has suggested that we do IUI again but this time it will be down regged - I am assuming that by doing this they can extend the time needed for the follies to develop?  I'd be realy grateful for any feedback or advice on this as I'm obviously happy to try something different but am also feeling very apprehensive.
Thanks

Sarah


----------



## CarrieAnnxx

Hello

I had IUI today - 18 hours after my trigger shot?  Is that too soon?  I have read it should be 36 hours later? 

Any thoughts/advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Carrie Ann xx


----------



## professor waffle

Nope I had mine around 20 or so hours after the jab but it's usually 24-36 hours after the jab you have the insem.


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies 

nervous waving .... 

i started my first stimulated IUI cycle and was due to have treatment w/c 5th jan but had a scan which showed i have too many follies to proceed     was told to stop all meds, wait for af and then come for a baseline scan to make sure ovaries have settled down. then on cd 21 i would be starting my spray again.

Here comes the question.. have any of you had an abandoned cycle and how long until af arrived with you?  

my story so far.. since last mons scan i expected that i would ov and get rid of my lovely eggs by oving normally before af would arrive.. on tues i had weird ov like cramps but even as far as this morning my fert monitor and lh pee sticks have not deteced any LH surge which would be needed to make me ov.  even today im still 'high' fertile reading so i dont expect to have oved  

HOWEVER on fri i got birght pink wipage which then turned overnight to bleeding (like AF) which is still ongoing  and confusing me   

Thought at first because it was only wipage that it could be an ov bleed (never happened to me before but it sounded exactly like that when i read about it)

HOWEVER the bleeding has continued like af would normally although only a little lighter. BUT she is 2 full weeks early.  so is it af?  

i need to figure this out as it is important to know whether today i am on cd 3 of a new cycle or cd 18 of old cycle with mid cycle bleed?  

i have rang the clinic and left a message for them to get back to me about this. havent heard peep so far   so im hoping someone out there has had a similar experinence.

anyone out there had an abandoned cycle ? if so when you came off meds how long until you got your AF?  

any advise very welcome... despite being a long termer.to this ttc game this is new groud for me  

love bjp


----------



## CarrieAnnxx

Hello

How many sperm are usually put back in for IUI - I had IUI yesterday and there were 5 million put in with 90% swimming fast etc if you know what i mean!!!  Any advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks

CarrieAnn xxx


----------



## shopaholicsaz

Hi Carrie Ann 

My consultant said that they have had success with 300 000, so if you are in the millions that is a good thing! I had mine last week using a frozen sample as my other half is in Iraq at the mo, and that had 3million, which is lower than before using fresh but all the same a good number! As they keep saying, it only takes one!

Good luck and fingers crossed for you 

Sarah


----------



## tillymint1

Hi I've just had a failed first IUI using DI, feel really down about it after a long build up, now my 2nd cycle drug free again and feel like they should give me drugs to increase my chances but nurses should know best so I didnt like to say Finding it hard to stay poitive already!!!

Any suggestions greatly appreciated x


----------



## spooks

Hi katejohn, sorry your cycle didn't work this time  
There's a donor thread 'anyone using donor sperm' under the donor section (sorry can't do links  ) where there's lots of ladies having donor IUI - if you don't get any replies here perhaps you could pop over to that board for a look - lots of people on there are having different tx's - medicated/ non-medicated / IUI/ IVF/ ICSI etc. 
It's worth discussing things with your clinic - you're the customer! Do you have any idea how many non-medicated cycles they usually do before moving onto to medicated tx? Have you said you'd maybe like to change things next time?
Non- medicated can work for many people    you have to do what you feel is best. 
I know how sad you must be right now   
take care,


----------



## speeder

Hi KateJohn

Just to say   on your second cycle.  I know exactly the horrible feelings of sadness and disappointment and AF resentment that you are feeling. it's tough but you begin to feel better within a few days and things look brighter. just take some time to yourself.  I remember having a lovely bath the night AF arrived and pampering myself.

Unmedicated DIUI can work - there are lots of ladies on this site for whom it's worked.  Medicated does bring with it more success and I think lots of folk just go straight for medicated.  But your clinic wouldn't have said try unmedicated without feeling it could work for you.  My clinic very much left it up to me and I said that, because I felt I ovulated OK, I wanted to try it.  (I had decided on 3 cycles). 

Remember that with unmedicated IUI you are effectively doing the same as trying natural tx.  And that can take months for lots of healthy normal couples!  So remember that - you've only tried 2 months!  I know how hard it is to stay positive. 

What really helped me was making a big effort to stay calm and relaxed - I went to accupuncture and really tried to take it a bit easier.

If you want to PM me anytime please do so.  There are lots of lovely folk on this site who have been through what we are all going through and it makes you feel much better!

hugs, speeder


----------



## jess4zak

HI am new to this site so little bit bout me, (still learning abbreviations, so not using them yet)  Been trying to conceive for three years now, went to consultant appointment and came away being told unexplained and try iui and then ivf.  Went onto Gonal F 150 units alternate days, with just 1 follicle over 14mm but plenty of little uns, they triggered me  on day 10 and day 11 went off for insemination, felt really emotional when they were placing the sperm in me as thought this wasn't how babies were made, but hey had no choice.  Then the 2ww, which felt like a 2 month wait, negative result.  Phoned clinic and told as it was christmas to giv em a ring on day 1 of next cycle.

After 36 days, and ten pregnancy tests later period finally turned up, so let the treatment begin, again alternate days gonal f, trigger injection on day 10 and me, hubby and again one 14mm follicle head off to London for the big insemination, and then their was the 2ww again, this time my period turns up the day before the end of the 2ww so phoned the clinic and they advised me to still test on the saturday and if it was negative then inject my 150 units of gonal f ready for the 3rd attempt.  So here we are now.  Went for first scan on day 6 and already had a 18mm follicle present, they got bit concerned and told me i should of waited a month in between cycles to let all old follicles completely get out of my system (was only following their instructions) anyway we had started so we carried on, if follicle was still large on next scan they would abandon.  On day 8 went for next scan and the big follicle had gone, so think that was good news, then next scan things had started to correct themselves, but the nurses were still saying they may abandon.  Last two iui's had taken place on day 11, so got bit apprehensive over the weekend as day 11 was on the monday and i just had to go for a scan and no mention of insemination.  So day 11 had scan and this time i have 6 large follicles all over 14mm and 4 little ones lurking about all on the left side.  So again they say we may abandon, i was just on about them giving me the trigger and sending me to London for insemination, but got my phonecall back and they tell me this time they wanna wait for me to naturally surge, this use to be day 14.  So im off for scan tomorrow and hopefully nothing has grown or they will definitely abandon, or if i surge in the morning maybe they will still let me go through with it.  Am really worried about stuff this time and got myself all down, crying at the drop of a hat so have been signed off work for couple of weeks to see if i can destress but, so far its not working and I'm worrying bout everything, just cant seem to relax at the thought of not being a mum.  Often people will say "you can have mine" and now i just argue back and say " if you had as much trouble as me having a baby you wudnt say that" i never used to be a horrible person nut now I'm so short tempered and emotional I'm not the same person i was, so to go on but figured its nice to have someone who understands, thanks to all who take the time to read this xx


----------



## jess4zak

think ive wrote all that in wrong place, dunno if i an delete it so ive copied and pasted into the correct subject area as jus realised this is a question subject, sorry, but the rant did me good x


----------



## Tabba

Hi there
just wanted to say hello and that you are not alone in what you are going through.  I read your story and have been going through exactly the same thing - I'm currently having some time off work to chill out as I was getting super sensitive to everything all my friends are preg so easily and I can't seem to cope when I hear their news.  Have been feeling really lonely as I don't know anyone who is going through this and you feel such a failure. This site and reading everyone's stories has made me feel better today.

I'm trying to find out about IUI as this has not been offered to me and I don't feel my GP is very helpful. I'm on the waiting list for IVF and have unexplained IF. 


I hope you feel better soon


----------



## jess4zak

Hi tabba

thanks for your kind words, it is so hard that everyone falls so easily, makes me really bitter to everyone!.  i dont know your history but have you seen your consultant at the fertility clinic, coz it was our consultant that suggested iui first upto 6 attempts 9 (only two on nhs though, we found out this week) then ivf, one attempt, as we were unexplained infertility.  We had our first iui in November and now going for third insemination tomorrow (hope it works).  When i went to see my GP about getting signed off, she hadnt heard of IUI so i gave her a leaflet explaining it! GPs are not up to date.  

Although now we've had the iui's we are not convinced it is suitable for us.  As my husbands sperm they said is 97% so basically if thats good, surely we can just have sex on the right day using the ovulation kits and it would be pregnant.  And that aint worked so cant see how the iui is much different really.  Anyway gotta give it our best shot and hopefully we will av some good news.  My husband keeps telling me not to worry about it and says he dont know what im getting upset all the time about.  Surely he is just being strong for me coz i can not imagine that he doesnt think about it as much as me.  Anyway good luck to you and will keep up to date with you xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Jess & Tabba welcome to IUI!

Tabba not all PCT's offer IUI, I wasn't offered it in Manchester & was too old for IVF. In Portsmouth they only offered IUI & not IVF until very recently so it is a bit of a lottery as to what (& how many go's) you will be offered.

Jess I too am unexplained, we tried clomid & ovulation kits plus scans & I didn't get pg. My feeling was my IF was proably due to 2 things which were a short luteal phase (although not many Cons take any notice of this) & hostile CM (again we were never tested for it). So for me I felt IUI would bypass one problem & being given cyclogest would help with the other.

Since having DS I have got pg naturally but both me & DH think it's because my cervix isn't completely closed after having one baby so it's less of an issue with hostile CM.

Whatever you think of having IUI it can & does work for some but the success rates aren't as good as IVF. Personally I wanted to take a 'softer' option between clomid & IVF.

HTH?


----------



## jess4zak

HI we dont have any inclination as to what can be involved in our unexplained infertility.  I spoke to consultant and said that i do not have lh surge every month (according to predictor kits) but he told us this is normal, and before we started treatment, we did predictor tests every month and although i was always a 28 day cycle, my surge varied between day 9 and day 14, never was the same, but again we were told this was normal so have no idea what it could be.  Anyway, i didnt mean to come accross so negative towards iui, just it gets you down when it dont work.  Anyway now on 2ww from insemination and then go from there xx


----------



## professor waffle

Fingers crossed Jess     Hopefully IUU will suprise you!

It's horrid being unexplained as you look for answers in everything, it is normal not to surge exactly the same time every month but for me it was around day 19, we did everything including BMS for a week at the right dates, on the day, before the day, after the day & no luck! It's suprising we ever manage to get pg without tx in the first place it seems so hit & miss


----------



## Tabba

Hi there thanks for the useful tips on IUI. I have an appointment with the consultant next month so hoping to find out answers then.  I have been TTC for three years.  Intially suffering from anovulation but since my lap & dye, putting on weight and eating healthy my AF is now normally so things are unexplained.  I tried clomid last year but it did not agree with me - progestrone levels shot to 350 in first month and I was told it was too dangerous to try it again.  With that experience I'm now on the waiting list for IVF due late April at the Hewett in Liverpool. But just wonder if IUI would be better given my experience with the clomid.

Thanks for your support Jess. I know what you mean with our DH - they just seem to hold it together better than us don't they.

Hope to catch up again with you soon with best wishes and loadsa luck. 
Tabs


----------



## jess4zak

Hi, will be good to see what your consultant has to say.  We didnt try clomid, they mentioned us using clomid with the iui, but we had the Gonal F injections, just hope it all works, third time lucky xxxxx


----------



## speeder

Hi all

Just hoped treatment is going ok.  I know how tough it is and all the negative feelings going around when others fall pg, so it doesn't help when gps etc aren't up to speed.  

We live in Edinburgh and they don't do IUI here either.  (And, as we needed sperm too, that didn't help). So we had treatment in Glasgow.  One of the consultants there reckoned they don't do IUI to help boost their IVF figures.  Something along the lines of - if IUI will work, then so will IVF, so it makes their figures look better. No idea if there's truth in that but it is very irritating if it is!  It seems a real postcode lottery as to what treatment is offered and it makes me very grumpy.  

I know our problem is very different to unexplained infertility but I know a few friends of who've had that and they all went on to conceive one way or another.  Some used clomid and some had IVF but it worked.  I just wanted to say there is always hope. xxx


----------



## sharon x

Gud luk alison, i had my 2nd cycle iui 20/3/09, so am also waitin!! Its driving me crazy already!! Fingers crossed for ya hun  

sharon xx

p.s i didnt have cyclogest, just the pregnacyl


----------



## Wraakgodin

I didn't have any Cyclogest on any of my IUI's.

Good luck with your treatment Alison!!!

Sue


----------



## angi

Hi all
Am new to this part of FF as been on chlomid for last 6 months with no joy and been messaging on that thread!
Now FINALLY have an appointment to discuss IUI (after years of getting nowhere!!) with dinosaur of a consultant who to makes matters worse is foreign and i have trouble understanding what he says!! lol
So any help no matter how big or small is very very welcome on this new and scary road of injections and insemination!!! hehe
I have absolutely no idea of IUI at all!!!!!
Look forward to hearing from anyone
good luck to all
angi
xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Angi,

The best way to describe IUI is that its a tiny bit more emotional than clomid and a bit less invasive than IVF  . If you have any questions then feel free to ask away hun.

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I think best way to discribe it is lazy man's DIY   they don't even have to do anything


----------



## clarity

Hi Angi
IUI is relatively easy. It can be done with or without drug stimulation (eg Chlomid).
I have only done it with stim. Normally you start your drugs at the beginning of the cycle, after a week or so they call you for a scan and may be blood test. They tend to monitor you every 2/3 days until you have enough follies that are big enough. They also look at your lining to make sure it is thick enough. Once everything is ready to go, they may trigger you ovulation with an injection (sometimes they don't depends on the monitoring results and the day of the week, ie risk to ovulate during the weekend when the clinic is closed for example). 24h/36hours later you and DH go to the clinic. Dh finally does something useful  , they wash the sperm (takes about an hour) and then you get on the table, they insert a little tube through the cervix (does not hurt, just a bit uncomfortable) and up it goes in the hope that it will meet at least of the the egss on the way and create a BB. Sometimes they ask you to stay lying down for about 20 mins. YOu may experience cramping in the day that follows. I suggest you take the day off
The worst bit is the 2 weeks after, the wait... And then you do a pg test either at home or at the clinic.
Good luck


----------



## JennyR

Hi Angie

Clarity's post seemed to explain it all, so I won't repeat the same thing. I just thought I'd let you know that I've just had my first IUI treatment and it wasn't half as bad as expected. In fact, it was all very straightforward to do - even the injections (mine involved hormone injections but I don't think that's always the case) were fine although the first time we did them was a bit nerve wracking. So don't worry.

Also, altough I guess every clinic is different, after we saw the doctor we then got an appointment with a nurse who went through everything really carefully and thoroughly and gave us a number to ring should we have any questions at anytime, so I'm sure you will get more details from your clinic soon. I know the waiting and not knowing is really difficult though.

I hope it all works out well for you. Lots of   and  

Jenny


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

hello

im new to this thread as i have had 3 lots of ICSI tx. ist one had chemical pregnancy, 2nd & 3rd both bfn.
I have now been told to move on to IUI now im rather confused about it all as i thought u start on IU then move on to IVF/ICSI if IUI doesn't work  My dh sperm count was 4 million to start with bk in 2007, and now it is 30 million with low motility.

Was wondering have i been offered IUI cos hubbys sperm count has increased? and this way they just transfer the sperm into my uterus to meet my egg as the sperm are a little lazy and cant get there themselves? just feels like were goign backwards now as we have doen 3 ICSI and now wondering will IUI even work for me? is it worth me trying or will i just get more heartbreaking bfn?

thanks in advance for any advice

Louise xx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya

that does seem strange, as having spoke in depth about IUI and ICSI, i was told that IUI sperm is just inserted to help the sperm get to where it needs to go.  and ICSI was a procedure used for low quailty sperm, where they wash and select the good sperm.

i would query this as yes it does seem strange considering your DH sperm has increased.

l am due to start IUI in my July cycle, i have just had my 6 month of chlomid with a trigger shot at the end of it, so i am just waiting now, praying it has worked, if not classes on how to do injections on monday and wait for July to come.

it is all so daunting and such a strain emotionaly - trying to stay positive xx

let me know how you get on 


baby dust and stickyness to you all


----------



## PoDdy

Hi,
Just for info, we were told that 20 million would be the minimum requirement for IUI, so 30 million is great!  The motility shouldn't be an issue, as they put the spermies right up the tube, so they don't have the great effort of swimming there.  They may have changed tact for you, as this will give the best sperm a chance to penetrate the egg, thereby creating an embryo that is more likely to be viable, whereas ICSI is a bit more of a guessing game - they have to visually decide which sperm might be good and force it into the egg.

Obviously IUI is also cheaper and now DH's sperm count is better they may feel that ICSI is overkill for what you need.  If you are very concerned, then try going to another clinic for another opinion and if you really aren't keen on IUI, then insist on IVF perhaps (without ICSI).  Remember, it is yours and your DH's bodies (and money, I suspect).

Hope this has helped,
PoDdy


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

hi thanks for ur advice.

poDdy - thanks for the info, i now understand y they have suggested IUI. We are really up to trying IUI see if that helps as we believe that its the closest thing to natural conception as the sperm are being put inside me and close to the eggs so then can choose (and we hope) to penetrate the egg. thanks again.

Louise xx


----------



## angela77

Hello everyone
I have never posted on a message board before but tend to lurk around reading stuff!!
I started iui back in 2007.  I had natural cycle with no drugs and got BFP on our 2nd attempt.
In August 2008 our beautiful baby boy arrived weighing a very healthy 8lb 15oz.
We are now starting all over again and I am having natural cycle iui this month.  I am waiting for my LH surge which should happen within the next 24 hours.  My DH had very low sperm count and almost zero motility so we have to go the donor route
I am trying to stay positive and I think I am much healthier now than when I conceived last time but a big part of me is thinking that surely I can't be lucky twice.
I have also been torturing myself with statistics and improve your chances tips!!
I have cut out cafeine and already try to eat a good diet.
I am trying to be positive and my clinic have been very supportive.
I am just praying for babydust!!!

Angela


----------



## HippyChicky

it's nice to hear all of your stories, I'm about to embark upon IUI and hoping it works, been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and I had the choice of IUI and IVF, chose the easier option for now just in case it works.


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All
I am starting IUI in September and my first and only chance of IVF on the NHS failed. I have also started acupuncture.
Anybody who has been through this experience of acupuncture with IUI or just IUI- some helpful thoughts would be good and anybody else going through IUI at the same time
Thanks Anna


----------



## Sammysmiles

Bubbles, I did 3 rounds of IUI and got a BFP on my 3rd. The difference with my 3rd is that I started acupuncture a month before and had it every week up until insemination. Then I had my last treatment the same day as basting. My acupuncturist wasnt a specialised infertility expert or anything, she just used to read the books whilst I was there  

DH did say I was more chilled out whilst having acupuncture and it was a lovely relaxing experience if anything. I also took selenium tablets every day along with Agnus Castus drops (I picked these up from our local Tesco as they have got a health food department). This was our last chance at IUI before turning to IVF so believe me I was as anxious as ever on the inside but I just feel as though (looking back) everything was more relaxed. I do have a diary on the IUI thread as well dating back from day one of the 3rd round. It may be helpful?

Good luck x


----------



## bubbles2718

Thanks for your reply sammy. Well done on conceiving and hope everything goes well for you.
I thought I would at least try acupuncture up until and after IUI. I am so pleased to hear a success story.
I am an optimistic person and believe what is meant to be. 
Will keep people posted of my IUI experience.

Thanks again and good luck with evrything.

Bubbles xxxx


----------



## speeder

Hi Bubbles

Best of luck with the IUI!

I used accupuncture too - on our third attempt - and we got a BFP (currently pregnant).  I had a couple of sessions before the IUI and one a few days after.  It's a lovely treatment!  A properly qualified accupuncturist has trained for 4 years so should know enough about fertility treatment etc.  I've used accupuncture before - for various reasons like hayfever or stress so knew what to expect although the points they use for fertility are different. 

I think fertility treatment is highly stressful (even IUI) and so anything which can relax you is bound to help.  Other things I did were to eat as well as possible (including enough protein as I used to be partially veggie), took vitamins (we tried the Foresight plan before we knew of DH's infertility and I kept it up for the IUI - it's quite full on though), put on a bit of weight (I was quite thin before) and slightly cut down my exercise (I used to run a lot).  We have MF infertility and were using donor sperm so no idea if any of this made a difference but I felt like I was doing all I could.  

FF has been my lifeline!  No one really understands how it feels unless they've been through it.  My best bit of advice is to stay busy in the TWW (two week wait) and also, if it doesn't work the first time, to have a little plan of action in advance (e.g. trying the next month, trying accupuncture etc) as I found the day AF came really tough.

Best of luck honey - if you want any more information about IUI please PM me.  It might take a few attempts but IUI can definitely work - there are lots of women on FF for whom it's worked.  

speeder


----------



## bubbles2718

Thanks Speeder.
There are some lovely people on here you know- I only wish I had found this site on my 2WW of IVF- it nearly drove me round the bend- every twinge/pain or a feeling I never felt before- thinking Could I be preggies and everybody on this site has experienced the same things. All of my friends and family have no trouble with fertility, so it is lovely to chat with others about it, who have gone through similar experiences.
It is only me second go of acupuncture today and my IUI is the end of september- having a weekly session- he seems to stick two needles in my lower abdomen region, one in the side of my foot, one in the side of my wrist, one directly in the front of my foot- constantly checks my pulse rate on both sides and I have to stick my tongue out- is this similar to your acupuncturist? I know they use different points and ask me for different problems I have experienced- I think he is also treating me for my wasp phobia- but he doesn't let me know what the points are he is using and then he finishes off with two needles quickly pressed and released into the side of my wrist- using the tapping method with all needles.

So glad you had a success too- Best of luck with everything and I am sure we will chat again at some point.
Take Care

Bubbles xx


----------



## speeder

Yes, the folk on FF are all absolutely lovely and some have been through so much and are still lovely.  There are some really inspiring stories.  Honestly, I'm not sure how I would have managed without it!  That must have been tough going through the IVF TWW.  I know exactly what you mean about every twinge - I nearly drove myself round the bend.    

The odd thing is that the IUI I was convinced had worked (the first) hadn't (and I was gutted).  Then when it worked the third time, I was utterly utterly convinced it hadn't worked as I just "knew" AF was coming. I think the very best bit of advice from my perspective is absolutely no way do any early pregnancy tests before your AF is due.  Don't even have them in the house!!  I did them with the first IUI and it sent me crackers!! 

The other thing I did with the third IUI was take the pressure off my having lots of things planned that were very non baby.  We went away for a golf weekend with (non-baby) friends and had a brilliant time and I planned on taking up a new hobby.  I think it just too the pressure off me and life became more about having a bit of fun again and I just felt a bit happier, even though we were going through IUI.  

I think they are using similar points with you as they did with me.  I think the front of the foot one is common (and it was the only one I didn't enjoy - there's not much fat there!) They can tell a lot by your pulse e.g. if you're tired/stressed etc and the tongue bit is similar - they look at its colour and markings.  It all sounds strange but there is now so much evidence that accupuncture done properly works for so many things. They sometimes put one in the top of my head, which was a bit odd, but that was to relieve stress.  I guess the idea is if they relieve our underlying stresses, mores the better!

Anyway, how exciting your IUI is in September. Sounds like you are doing all you can!  Very very best of luck - good luck vibes - and let me know if you have any questions!!  

speeder


----------



## trundlemouse

Hello All!

Not sure if I'm posting in the right plac,e but you ladies seem very knowledgeable on all thing IUI, so here goes:

We just had our first round of IVF, which unfortunately failed (I have PCOS and DH has agglutinated sperm). None of the 8 IVF eggs fertilised - the embryologist thinks that DH's sperm could not attach to my eggs for some reason. This is in contrast to the fact that we got pg naturally one year earlier (miscarriage).

I have a new gynae now (we recently moved) and he is suggesting that we try a few rounds of IUI, before moving onto ICSI. However, I'm wondering if the IUI is just a waste of time (he predicts 5-15% sucess rate, as opposed to 30-40% for ICSI). If there's a big risk that DH's sperm won't attach to mine, then how will IUI help?

So, IVF/ICSI versus IUI - what are your thoughts?

Babydust to all!

TM xxx


----------



## Feistyglitter

Hi ladies

I had my 2nd IUI yesterday and had my mucus tested using litmus paper.  Apparently it was so acidic that it would be impossible for sperm to live in it (or more importantly swim up it!) Feeling happy that I finally have something specific wrong, rather than 'unexplained infertility'.  The nurse explained that it's hormonal and I may need to go on oestrogen tablets, but that IUI is the treatment of choice for this problem, as it bypasses the mucus.

Has anyone else been diagnosed with this problem and had IUI success?  I keep imagining the sperm falling into this pit of killer mucus (and I had lots of it, apparently  ).

Any advice on how to improve my acidity is gratefully received!

Thanks

Louise


----------



## Feistyglitter

Thanks for your reply - that makes me feel much more positive - here's desperately hoping for success


----------



## missmunro

Hello ladies ... I have a rather last minute question ...

I had a trigger injection at 2pm today and am scheduled for a DIUI tomorrow at 11.45. From everything I have read, this is far too early - if ovulation takes place 36-40 hours after the trigger (which would line up with my normal cycle) and washed sperm only survives an average of 6-12 hours.

Am I missing something or has the clinic confused their timings?

thanks

mm


----------



## professor waffle

The timing is usually 24-36 hours from jab to insem, but on saying that I had my 2nd insem about 16 hours from my jab & my cervix was def closed so I hadn't ovulated. I actually got a BFP on my 2nd one too 

I think if your clinic have a good success rate with a specific protocol then I think you just have to go with it & trust them! I hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Rachel2

mm- the only time I have ever had a bfp was with my first iui when I got pg with dd - and I had the jab the day before iui insemination. Ttc no 2 I have had 4 failed iui's, 2 failed ivf's and 1 failed fet!! It could be just the right time difference for you. Good luck! xx


----------



## missmunro

Thanks ladies, that was reassuring. I had my IUI yesterday, so fingers crossed now.


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies..i hope someone can help me im haveing iui and on 75 gonal-f and also have pcos...dh is all fine....i went for my scan yesturday and i was on day 7-8 and had 15 on the left and 20 on the right but they were all small...i was sooo disapointed i thought i should have 1 bigger that that...is it early? wot if they dont grow? im back friday for a scan..xxx


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Hi Rachel,

I see you have done quite a few IUI's   and I wondered if you could tell me if I am doing natural or medicated?  I had IUI on Saturday with no stims, but was given clexane, progesterone, asprin and dexamathasone for the 2ww.  I also was pained during the procedure; it felt as though the catheter nicked me on the right hand side, and I have consequently woken in the night with shooting pains in the right side...(my folli was on the left).  Did you experience any pain or spotting after IUI?

Thanks and  

Tutu
xxx


----------



## Rachel2

Hi Tutu
I suppose your iui would be classed as natural as you weren't chemically stimulated to produce follies. It is a long time since my successful iui! I think I had some crampy pain after the iui procedure, and I definitely had some ovary pain (or what I imagined was ovary pain) on the side I had supposedly not ovulated from. Everything is so squashed together in there it hard to tell which bits are hurting. If your pain becomes very bad I would contact yur clinic - but I wouldn't worry too much. I know I had pains on other side as I'm on 2ww of final ivf ever (!) and was reading my old posts from my bfp! I have raised nk cells now (7.9%) - I am presuming that they appeared after birth of dd - and I am hoping this was why my 4 iui's and 2 ivf's haven't worked so far ttc no 2. I am on steroids and aspirin this cycle so finfers crossed. Really hope you get your bfp


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

Thanks Rach,

What steriods are you on for the NK's?  I too am hoping for you girl  

Thanks for the support and reassurance.  My pain seems to have gone away now which is a relief; terrible how one analyses every little twinge in the hope of....

Best of luck to you  

Tutu
xx


----------



## Rachel2

I'm on 20mg prednisolone since day after ec. Not long to test now - argh!! x


----------



## Jofie

Hi, I hope someone can help - feeling a little anxious. 

This is my first IUI and I had the trigger shot last night at 8pm. I did an OPK test at 6am this morning and it was positive (negative last night just before the trigger shot). 

My worry is that the IUI isn't scheduled until 11am tomorrow (Saturday) which will be 39 hours after the trigger shot, and I could ovulate sooner than that. I have one very good-sized follicle on the correct side (I have only one tube) and think it's our best shot at fertilisation if we can get the timing right. I only have one other decent-sized follicle on the 'wrong' side, the rest are much smaller. 

I've read so much conflicting information - does anyone know what the LH surge indicates in terms of ovulation - how likely is it I will ovulate sometime today and then the egg be useless by 11am tomorrow? 39 hours just seems like a long time to wait to me.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello sweetie calm down my love deep breath   LH indicates when it is the right time to have bms because it takes time for swimmers to travel but because they are doing it for you and putting the swimmers right at the entry of the tube they will be there at the right time you release egg 36-40 hours after shot hope this helps my love I always felt when myn released ouch


----------



## Jofie

Thank you kitten - that does help. Keep trying to tell myself I'm worrying over nothing but my head is all over the place today. It was a stressful 24 hours yesterday - had to go in for an urgent scan / bloods as my levels dropped the day before, but then yesterday all was fine, follicles still there! I just have this nagging worry I'll ovulate early for some reason. Just have to   I don't. 

Best of luck with your forthcoming ICSI - hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Kitten 80

I always thought I ovulated early as well its just our mind playing tricks, thanks anyway I am waiting for my AF so I can start she is not playing ball   

Kitten


----------



## Tutenkhamoun

hi girls,

Rachel how did the test go?

Im afraid it was bad news from me with a     

from a disheartened,
tutu
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Tutenkhamoun


----------



## wizard

Hi everyone  

I'm thinking of doing a stimulated IUI.  I am 39 with questionable egg quality, and I wondered if you had done a stimulated IUI cycle with Gonal F, what was your dose, age, number of follicles and success rates?  Thanks for reading.

Wizard x 

PS thanks to those who have already replied on the seperate thread I started.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi There Wizard 

I had 3 stimulated IUI's  but with menopur the sucsess rate is not that high as I was told and witnest but it does happen for some, sorry that dosn't sound very helpful does it  .


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello ladies 
Just wondered if anyone knew how long you have to wait until you can do another round of iui. First iui successful but no heartbeat at 13 weeks   2nd iui bfn   so had one period can I  do another cycle  on the next period or is it the one after ? Any info much appreciated 

Thankyou x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello I did one after the other with IUI 2and 3


----------



## professor waffle

Hi Sally

sorry about your loss & your BFN 

As for when you can cycle again it really depends on your clinic & what they prefer o do. It is possible to do cycles back to back provided that your baseline scan (your 1st scan of the cycle) doesn't show any cysts or over stimulation from a previous cycle. Most clinics prefer to leave a month between just to allow your system chance to settle down again but some may leave it more depending on when they can fit you in. Best way to find ou is to give your clinic a ring & see what they say

HTH


----------



## sallycinnamon

Thanks Kitten and prof waffle for the replies

I did ring clinic after the bfn and they said to have 2 afs before another tx,I didnt know if they meant 2 afs then start on the third or could start on the second (only thought about it when hung up ) I had thought it was ok to do treatment  back to back as you said kitten.
They mentioned something about the follicles wouldnt be ready or something like that  ? 
Ah well will ring them again and switch my brain on   
How are you doing kitten I remember you were on the iui boards when I was posting  last year around May - June where are you up to with your treatment? I hope all  is going well .

Thanks again    xxxxxxxx


----------



## karenj

Hya all, im on my 2nd week of IUI.  Had it on 15th March.  I am so convinced that it aint worked, got to take test monday.  Ive got period like pains and I did a test today, and it was negative.  Please guys I need your help.  Has anyone else had IUI with period like pains then did the test and it was positive and also has anyone tested early yto find on the correct day it was positve,


----------



## professor waffle

I had period like pains through out my 2nd IUI, also tested early & got a -ve 3 days before OTD. You are only 9 days post insem so it's very very early days.

Try not to stress as it's common to have all sorts of signs for both AF & pg & you're def testing tooooooo early!


----------



## karenj

thank you so much, you have put my mind at rest.  There is still hope for me then.


----------



## speeder

Hi Karen

There is definitely hope.  The month I got my bfp with IUI I had all the symptoms of my period coming - I just knew it was coming.  I used to get really sore bbs which would become less sore before it came - that was what happened and yes I had af pain.    Except it didn't come.  The two IUIs that didn't work for me - well, I felt like my period wasn't coming. Go figure - who knows.

So it isn't over until AF comes.  And don't test early - it used to drive me crackers.  Best to wait until official test date.

Good luck xx


----------



## AMC1

IUI can/does work. My twin boys are living proof. Don't give up hope. xxxx


----------



## Suse14

Hi, we've just completed our first IVF cycle with a BFN yesterday      I am trying to keep busy by thinking of questions to ask when go back to discuss the cycle (I got a reallt good list from another thread) but was wondering what criteria is for IUI? It was never discussed during our investigatons, I'll ask why at clinic but if anyone can shed some light it would be useful.... 

Suse


----------



## elizabeth1999

hello being referred to barts in london for iui in couple of months. do you know maximum bmi and how many goes at iui i am entitled to i live in basildon. thanks


----------



## elizabeth1999

hi everyone ,im new to this .. i was reading on here and can any one tell me what is pre seed instead cups? and where i might get some if they can help you get pregnant ...many thanks


----------



## professor waffle

Pre seed is a sperm friendly lubricant so if you need a little extra moisture it won't kill off the sperm like most lubricants. I tink you can find it online &n probably in some larger chemists.

Some people also use moon cups to help keep sperm near the cervix (they are designed to collecting menstruation blood) ?& I have seen them in lrger branches of Boots

HTH?


----------



## RainbowMum

I have been looking at pricelists online but was just wondering if anyone had first hand experience...what are the total costs for 1 cycle of IUI with donor sperm(incl all initial check ups) at London Woman Clinic AND London Fertility Centre, while it shouldn't be about money, I am tryin to figure our which one would be cheaper, but there are so many different costs listed and LFC for example requires an extra councelling session if you use donor sperm, so that's extra money...


----------



## nataliew1986

Hi

I am going through the process of my first iui i have been injecting now for 8 days and on wed i go for my scan to see if im ready for the insimination. however i am a bit worried as i thought my period finished a couple of days ago and have had no blood for last 2 days however last night and today the blood is back so heavy   is this normal and does this mean i prob wont be ready when i go for appointment on wed. also im finding the injections really painful and my thighs are so bruised. 

thanks for any help x


----------



## RainbowMum

Hi all 

Would you schedule an IUI for roughly 8 weeks before going on a Carribbean Cruise with chances of very rough seas?

I will have some leftover annual leave to do one round of IUI at the end of the year but we already booked a Holiday for 2011 which I don't really want to cancel, but what IF I happened to get pregnant the first time?(No known infertility, just 'lack of' sperm due to same sex relationship) What about the nausea

But I also don't want to wait unil at least March/April of next year to start TTC....


----------



## professor waffle

Rainbowmum it's a really hard one. I flew out to Turkey the day after OTD & it all proceeded fine. I was very lucky though & just had heartburn & no nausea all the way through.

IMO I would be more concerned about the rough seas causing you to bump or fall/slip than the sickness. Does it have to be a cruise? How about flying & stopping or a cruise somewhere a bit less likely to be rough?


----------



## RainbowMum

It's already booked and we'd lose a lot of money  And we also really want to go. My GF just thinks we should wait whereas I want to take advantage of being able to take some time off for appointments as I can't take time off work easily.

It's not *that* rough that it would make me fall, just don't think morning sickness would be enjoyable on a boat


----------



## professor waffle

In that case I'd wait & see what happens & then tae advice from your clinic. You could be one of the lucky ones that doesn't get morning sickness like me. There are lots of ideas about how to help ease ms so it's worth thinking about taking sea bands or preggy pops if you are sufferin (or could you change your sailing date - will probably incur an admin fee but you shouldn't lose your holiday).

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ants2

Hi, I have just started an IUI, Menopur injections every other day, first scan booked in 5 days. I haven't been given any progesterone pessaries and was wondering if it is normal to have progesterone after basting or is it on an individual basis?
I had a IUI 3 years ago that worked first time but i sadly miscarried. I had progesterone then and was just wondering! Any ideas?
Thanks
Ants


----------



## nataliew1986

Hi i hope someone can give me advice i had my pregnyl trigger injection at 11pm on 12th april and had my iui on 14th april at 11am. i did a pregnancy test early i couldnt resist it on fri 23rd april and it was negative and i did another one this evening and it came up a positive with one line slightly fainter then the other. 
am i pregnant of is it the pregnyl still in my system but if it was would i have got a positive on fri aswell instead of a negative. i feel very nervous now as i dont want to get my hopes up as its 11days past ovulation.

thanks


----------



## professor waffle

I would say if you had a -ve then your line a day later should indicate a BFP BUT you need to retest on the proper date given by your clinic.  It is still very early at 11dpo to get a +ve as implnatation can take from 7-10 days.

I'd e cautiously optomistic though


----------



## debster

Hahahaha professor Waffle, that name took me back to my childhood   reminded me of Professor Yaffle out of Bagpus hehehe nice twist  

How is everyone?


----------



## Julie27

Hi 

Sorry to butt in.

I hope you don't mind if I ask a quick question.

I had my first DIUI cycle abandoned last Saturday as I produced 6 follicles.(Was on Menopur 150iu daily) Was hoping to go ahead again this month, but I'm really confused as I have had some bleeing today which is day 19 of my cycle. My cycles are usually anything between 29 -32 days long. I thought my cycle would be shorter this month as my LH surge was detected on day 11/12, but not this short. I now don't know whether to start the drugs again (due to start on day 2). Will try and get hold of someone at my clinic tomorrow, but may not be able to being a Sunday. I'm hoping this is just a bit of break through bleeing, perhaps caused by ovulation or hormonal imbalance. That seems a bit strange though as I felt myself ovulate last Saturday from the right and Monday on the left and had my last dose of menopur 8 days ago. Also it has been more than a bit of spotting and bright red. Sorry TMI!!

I'm now thinking that perhaps my body is just a bit all over the place and perhaps it would be better to wait a month to let things settle down before going again.

Just wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar.

Julie x


----------



## pigtail

it's been long time. just want to say 'hi'

Tail


----------



## vicx44

Hi everyone.
I am waiting for an appointment for starting iui with Care fertility Nottingham.
I am awaiting the initial appointment, and we need donor sperm, but have no other issues.
Does anyone know how long it takes, whats involved etc?
Thanks all
Vic
xx


----------



## professor waffle

Hi Vic, have you tried asking in the Notts section as you may get more girls who have been to CARE.

It does depend a lot on how many people are on the list & how long it takes to find a suitable donor. Good luck hon


----------



## skygirl

I am about to try IUI with anonynmous sperm donor at a European clinic. I have read that it has a higher success rate than ICI. I JUST turned 44, and have had no probs with getting pregnant in the past. HOwver, I have read a lot of articles and realise IVF is not the best route for me to try at my age. I don't really wish to get donor eggs, but in 6 months time if no luck, Iwll try that. I am so so in babylust for so long now.....I just can't give up hope yet!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there 

I would of thought IVF would be your best chance because there is an age limit to IVF


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi I was hoping someone could help?I'm going to Brno to have diui on my next cycle(next AF 20th July) I was wondering if there was a time line that i should know about?Iv had 8 cycles of icsi but DH sperm is not good enough...so sadxo
We need to book flights and hotel and stuff so because we've never been down this road i hoped for a little help and advice. Anything at all Thanks Tracey xo


----------



## skygirl

I tried a stim cycle once-2 and half years ago, at an Australian Clinic. It was awful! 
Then I read that at age 41 or 42 a woman has more success at falling pregnant naturally than using IVF. Personally, I am very wary of IVF clinics, sure there are some good ones, but they are a huge business at the end of the day. I was told I had a poor response to pergonal F injections, and found it all so stressful I gave it up after one week. Apparantely I had only produced one egg and one follicle.  Then I heard on the grapevine that my particular doctor was not-er-the most in demand, as his demeanour was so brusque. The clinic was so manic and busy I am not even sure if I was injecting myself correctly!  I never felt so raced in all my life!

Ok-I just turned 44 this month, and it's now or never. I don't wish to use hormones, until the day comes that I might have to.  So for now, I intend to get to Vitanova in Copenhagen, and first try and unmedicated IUI.

I hope to travel to a Danish clinic soon, very soon.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could help me get my head around IUI.
Me and my husband have been TTC for 16 months - I have endo/underactive thyroid and PCOS but everything else fine.  However, husband just been tested and has a 'severely low' sperm count.  Pretty devastated, but are now being assessed for IUI at Rotherham hospital.
I was wondering how they assess you, what the waiting list can be like and what to expect.  I'm 26 and hubby is 28 and we are both a healthy weight and have very healthy, active lifestyles so know that we'd be pretty high up in terms of priority.

Thank you in advance for any help anyone can give me - it's been driving me nuts!!

Lou x


----------



## spooks

hi g&t I'm not sure if you post on the donor sperm thread. i had tx in this country so can'thelp with your queries but someone on here may be able to help 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234190.0

sorry kernow lou - can't really help either - is there a regions board on ff where people from your clinic post - they would have a better idea 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0 sorry i don;t even know where rotherham is  geography's not my strong point


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

Just been reading through this v helpful thread. I am having my first IUi after two IVF/ICSI/TESEs and one FET and have had a great response to stimms on IVF. Now we have switched to IUI with donor sperm after no luck with DH's testicular sperm, and I find myself out of my depth. I had a day 11 scan today (have been taking clomid 50mg) and had only one dominant follie that was 10*8mm which seems small for day 11. I have a 28-30 day cycle (30 days last month) - does this sound ok to you guys and what can I do apart from hot water bottle/lots of water/selenium as I have read on this thread to boost my follies? on previous IVFs I drank loads of milk/ate protein etc (and gained lots of weight) and thought this time as I was only making one follie I would not need to be so hardcore.
any advice would be soooo helpful as am worried and going a bit   

thanks so much all
lots of love
C


----------



## honky

Hi *cecibee*  - although I cant give advice on how to grow your follie, I can go from my experience and my follies appear to have a growth spurt on day 11 - 14 going from about 10-11mm to 16mm +. I think it just depends on your body and how it reacts with the drugs. On the other hand, my clinic went ahead with just the one follie on my first cycle. My basting appears to be around day 14 - 16. This month will be day 16.

Good luck . Hope this helps in some way.

Love Honky xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks HOnky I really hope you are right - have had no growth at all between days 11 and 13 (scan today follies all still 11mm) so really hope for a boost - they are re scanning me at day 16 on friday so really really hoping there is still a chance I could have tx this month......

lots of love
C


----------



## skygirl

Phew-glad to be back on this site-had difficulty with my password.  Good luck ceci.bee....I read your post and immediately drank a pint of water and took another selenium tab. Only a week or so til I try IUI fingers crossed


----------



## The birds

Hello all other iui friends. First time on the site so thanks for having us. 
Myself is 29 and my partner is 24 (same sex) we have been together for 4 years and can't wait to see what the future holds for us. We both new from the start of outr relationship that we wanted children so 2 years ago we started looking into things. Lwc Cardiff is where we have been attending for our iui treatment. This is our first time and our minds are all over the place when Reading the Internet on iui. Just want to know if their is any other iui friends who have been through our process. On the 8th July we were given two sets of drug treatment: 20 suprefact and gonal F at 37.5 then on the 16th we went for a scan where they said we had a couple of nice follicals on the right side and not many on the left so they said we had to change our gonal F to 75. On Monday 19th July we had our last injections of Gonal F and suprefact but we also had to take ovitrelle the same night at 23.15pm. Went back to the clinc on we'd 21st to have our first iui with donor sperm. Sperm count was good she said 75% which is pretty good I'm guessing and 3/4 what ever that meant
Iui went fine partner said it didn't hurt or anything and the nurse was fab. We were told to start acting pregnent and eat healthy and to insert cyclogest 400mg 2 times aday. So all we have to do is wait...... 
Has anyone eles gone through this process? 
Any sucess on these drugs and treatment? 
Also what is worry is the fact that when we went for our meeting to discuss things we were told to only go for 1 cycle of iui due to us having my partners age on our side with no problems. But when we went in last time we noticed that they were doing a 3 cycle package less than the 1 cycle. So why weren't we offered this ?? Surely we would have a better chance won't we. We have paid up £2500 for our iui with drugs, **** reports etc is this about right and will we have to pay again if this don't work??
Sorry for so many questions our minds are all over the place. We just can't imagine our world without a lovely baby.
The bird

gonal F set at 37.5
suprefact injec set at 20
gonal F set at 75
ovitrelle250/ 0.5ml


----------



## Dani32

Hello, I'm new so hope I'm posting in the right place!
DH had a successful Vas Reversal two years ago, lots of sperm present but they are not so good at swimming with the motility at 20%. We both have children from previous relationships so don't think we can get funding from NHS. 
We are considering going private (possobly CRMW in Llantrisant), is IUI the right choice for problems with motility? I have no probs with AF, regular as clockwork. As anyone tried CRMW and am I doing the right thing?


----------



## Kaybee

Hi Dani

In IUI tx they wash the sperm and only put the best swimmers back - It only takes 1 of those to fertilise your eggs. I'd say give it a go, it will certainly increase your chances compared to going it alone without assistance... and no defective sperm will have a chance to penetrate the egg.

I have a question . I am 4dpiui (Friday 24th am) and woke up this morning with quite deep cramp for about 10 mins till I went to the loo, which I think was constipated. (TMI I know but it was sluggish and small amounts) then again it woke me an hour or so later , same deep low cramp for about 10 mins or so. A cup of tea seemed to relieve it? Is this normal so soon after tx - 4 days since IUI and 5 since HCG shot. 

Good luck to all trying for their precious miracle baby .

Kaybee xx


----------



## g&amp;t

I know this is a common question but I hoped to get it answered here instead of reading through and confussing myself lol Im going to brno in jan for diui ill take the clomid and trigger my 2 questions are...i ovulate naturally @ day 16 i had basting day 12 last time after trigger 2 4hrs earlier but was convinced id ovulated 3days later(id no pee sticks with me)just the ach i normally get.the other thing is what drugs should i ask for after basting?i know a few ladies have had pessaries and i was going to ask for the auto immune drugs before also! iv had 8 icsi donated 4 times 3 babies to recipients and a recent diui  never a bfp.id be greatful for any help thanks Tracey xo


----------



## Missy123

g&t - Goodluck and hope it works this time, I used pessaries after my IUI but not sure on the anti immune drugs as i have only had 1 cycle on meds but if you feel you may need them ask as they can advice you better. The trigger should have made you ovulate but our bodies have a mind of their own as i ovulated while taking drugs to stop it. The clinic would be the best place to ask and to put your mind at rest that is what they are there for but remember to write any questions down as i always forget them til i get home and then think I SHOULD HAVE ASKED THAT!
Hope someone else can help you better. Good luck g&t. x


----------



## g&amp;t

missy thanks and i have everything crossed for you for sat x o


----------



## Angelfish08

Hi, this is my first time on the site so bear with me and hope I'm posting in the right place! DH and I are due to start IUI in a couple of weeks. We will be having IUI with Menopur and I need to phone the clinic on CD1 with a view to going in on CD3 for the first scan.

My question is, at what point do I start the Menopur? I got the impression from the clinic that I will collect it on CD3 when I go for the first scan but I would have expected to start the drugs on CD1 so I'm a bit confused  

I know I should probably call my clinic to confirm but you know what it's like when you sit here in the evening fretting so I am hoping I might find an answer here    Would be grateful for any advice... Thank you x


----------



## sunnyh

Hi everyone,
I'm also new to IUI. Wishing everyone a happy new year and all the best for a BFP this year. 
I have a couple questions about IUI and I hope this is the right place to post. I had a natural IUI cycle 3 days ago and started bleeding yesterday and it's got heavier today. I think it's AF because my BBT also dropped yesterday and was low again today. Has anyone heard AF coming on so soon after IUI? The IUI was quite painful at the time and a lot more painful 10 minutes later for an hour or so. Has anyone else found it really painful? 
thanks,
Sunnyh xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Ok, maybe a silly question, but are there any rules on sex during IUI treatment and injections??


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

HI All , 

I had my 2nd iui yesterday with clomid and i have cramps ! i think also got them with my first one. has anyone else had these ?

I'm feeling really low about this one but I'm sure its because the last one didn't work

xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Stacey, I had cramps with 3 of my IUI's and got a BFP with my 3rd. I think it's the catheter they insert. Nothing to worry about.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Thanks sammy , they have gone now so i have just got to keep postive  now in my 2WW

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

It's so hard not to over analyse everything but at least you are not alone  I am about to start again so I shall be joining you with symptom watching soon.

Let's hope for a couple of BFP's hey?

xx


----------



## angelgirl

Help!... had my 1st iui today at 1pm.

was given the up the front or back pills!!...
Which  i hate..... ive just done up the back as i want to baby dance tonight!
You ladies who have gone through this did front or back make a difference with a pos or neg on the hpt??
im laying with my feet in the air!!.. hoping the swimmers dont come down and the pill doesnt pop out the back hole!! lol


----------



## angelgirl

surly im not the only person who has been given these pills?


----------



## Rachel2

I used back entrance for pessaries on the cycle I concieved dd- hth and good luck x


----------



## professor waffle

I used them front on both & on the 2nd got pg


----------



## angelgirl

oh thank god!!...yes ive gone for back as i dont fancy all the discharge.
on your 2ww did you rest or did you just take to your normal lifestyles?


----------



## Rachel2

I rested couple of days after ec then went back to work x


----------



## professor waffle

The first IUI I had the day off but the 2nd I worked part of the day was pretty stressed on both days. I worked through both ms2ww's. The only thing I did different was bms the day after insem instead of the same day & a pillow under my bum for aobut 20 mins afterwards!!


----------



## angelgirl

Yes i had the afternoon off...
We baby dance the night i did the trigger shot,the night of the iui and the following morning...
Back to work the following day but i did sleep for 3 hours when i got home after work.
Im trying to slow down,,,


----------



## angelgirl

So this morning i did the test it was bfn, call the hospital and they said if no af her on sunday re test....

Has any one else had bfp after a bfn?

arrrrr....


----------



## Mackemfoz

Had our 1st DIUI on 23rd april 2011 and we where wondering what are the common symptons found following procedure.

some pains in lower back and stomach please can u help out as we are unsure what this could mean?

many thanks


----------



## angelgirl

Came on today very heavy!!


----------



## Rachel2

So sorry angelgirl   this thread isn't used very much- I hope you are getting more support on other treatment threads. Really hope next time is your lucky one   xxxx

Mack- implantation can lead to af type pains. Not sure if you've tested yet?   Xxxx


----------



## Mackemfoz

only 7dpiui so got 7 to go


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies, 

I'm on my second IUI attempt and the first attempt went rather smoothly without any issues, but i'm currently on my second week of injections and today have had a little blood loss.  Has anyone else had that whilst on the injections - is this normal

Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## angelgirl

morning im back after a month off as 1st iui failed.

did first injection last night... does every body do them at night?


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, I had my first iui in march everything seemed fine but it didn't work, was taking 50mg clomid, after 2 cancelled cycles of one which they upped the dose of clomid also didn't work, so next cycle, which should start this weekend will be with injections, the hospital hasn't really told me much about them just that I will be giving them to myself. 

So just wondered if anyone could let me know what days you start them and how long for and if they are painful, side affects etc, I would appreciate any info! 

X


----------



## angelgirl

I have a question for all you iui pros!
i went to have my second scan to see whats happening after a 3 x 150 of gonal f.
There wasnt alot! one very small 5mm in my left ovary. i was sent home with another pen to inject sat,mon both 150ml.

I go back wednesday for another scan....
my questions is... do they keep giving me injections till a focoil starts to grow or i make some more?

This is my second iui, the first one i only needed 5X 150ml i had just one focoil which grew to 17-18mm.
  Im all confussed!!


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi angel girl

I think so! I have come to realise that every cycle can be different! I was slower to repspond on the last cycle and just kept injecting. I am sure that by Wednesday it will all have moved along nicely. 
Hoping they start to grow for you!


----------



## angelgirl

yippee it was 19mm on saturday so trigger shot done at 730pm.
IUI booked for 1130 tomorrow.....

Fingers crossed.... does every body else top up on swimmers before and after iui.!!?


----------



## angelgirl

iui all done today.... bit pain full than the 1st go.

fingers crossed the pain is a good sign!!
2ww starts


----------



## Lilly27

Angelgirl good news fingers crossed for u they say to top up the night of the iui and the next morning!  

I'm having my iui 2moro at 1:30 

Then the 2ww begins! 

Xx


----------



## angelgirl

day 6 of 2 ww
how u feeling lilly?

did they give you the pessaries to take also?


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ya angelgirl, 

I'm ok had a little back ache today and my nipples have been stuck out all day lol, guessing it's just side effects of all injections! 
Yes they gave me them was a bit funny putting it in ace at first but ok now, they advised me to do it recturally as it is less discharged (tmi sorry) they said for the 2ww every evening and then if it is positive need to continue for first 12 weeks! Such a joy lol! 

How are you? 6 days gone already! Not long now Hun! Hope ur feeling ok xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya ladies   

had my iui yesterday, so how long after do you wait to test? is it two weeks? i can't remember from the last time i did this


----------



## mooers

Hi Emma

My PCT says 15 days, but I think most others say 14.


----------



## wee emma

thank you mooers   

i always feel so bombarded by information that i get mixed up and panicky


----------



## Starbuck1980

Hello, my name is Emma & I am 31yrs old.

This is my first post so apologies if it is in the wrong place! 

I had my first attempt at IUI using donor sperm, 13 days ago at Kings College Hospital's Assisted Conception Unit. My last period was on the 14th of July and I am usually regular based on a 26 day cycle. Today is the 28th day. My query is that I had some light pink spotting at the end of last week and then it stopped but for a couple of days now (so since the 26th day) I have had a light pink discharge, nothing like my normal period starting at all. I am somewhat confused as to whether this is my period or not?? I only notice it when I wipe after using the bathroom and its not heavy enough to even wear a panty liner.  

Another thing which I should mention is that on the night after I had my first IUI I came down with a high fever and found out I had pneumonia! I was hospitalised and given two types of antibiotics plus pain medication. This is not the first time I have had pneumonia or been seriously unwell but it has never affected my periods before (if it has now??).  

I went to my GP today and told him of the discharge I had (I also have vaginal thrush atm) but he said that they couldn't test until 2wks after my missed period!!! I seriously can not wait another two weeks to find out and I don't believe that to be true anyway but now I am scared to do an actual test incase it is negative!

I am also CMV negative and we are using my natural cycle and not currently using stimms.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mooers

Hi Emma

I think you'll just have to go for it and do a home test. You can get spotting etc for all sorts of reasons, and you'll just drive yourself nuts if you wait 2 weeks. Bite the bullet and head to Boots, at least you'll know one way or the other. Good luck!


----------



## sparklyme!

Emma - My clinic always gets you to test 14 days post iui! So I would go and get a clearblue digital the ones that say 'pregnant' as they are the best and mostaccurate . Good Luck  XXXX


----------



## Starbuck1980

Thanks everyone! I did the test but it was negative so if my period doesn't come properly in a couple of days I will test again. Losing hope rapidly though! Plus because I had the pneumonia, I will have to take a break for a couple of cycles so it's all rather depressing!


----------



## angelgirl

day 14 test this morning negative.... no sign of af...

so my next question has anyone after having iui tested bfn but turned to bfp a few days afterwards?


----------



## wee emma

completely possible to get a bfn then a bfp. a girl i work with always got bfn's with tests, a blood test at the docs was the only thing that could prove she was pregnant.

good luck


----------



## angelgirl

Why do we all keep our hopes up!!.... im sure we make our af delayed by giving us extra stress...
Day 15... no af will re test sunday


----------



## angelgirl

I did a test this morning as no af yet.... OMG BFP....

4weeks and 3days.......


----------



## Guest

Quick question, if I may!

Sorry, I've not read the whole thread, and so I may have missed this question being asked before.

When I go for basting, will they let me just walk out afterwards and drive back to work?


Thanks 
Lil


----------



## mooers

Yep! I had to lie flat for 20 minutes on the hospital bed immediately after the basting, but after you leave it's up to you what you do


----------



## Guest

thanks.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Am new to this forum so a bit nervous,  I have been reading some of your posts, and there is soo much to read but this journey we are all experiecing can be a lonely one, I dont know anyone personally who is going through treatment, so this website is really so valuable.  There are many people around me who are all having babies.  I dont know why I am not conceiving, have gone through all the tests and laparoscopy and no cause found.  My husband is not a great talker about these things, but is supportive in other ways.  He always cooks dinner!  
I am on my third IUI attempt and am on the two week wait, well, Im due today and have to test on Friday as its two weeks two days we need to test at, but you all probably know that anyway!  Its doing my head in.    I have bad groin pain and have been in the most evil mood for the past couple of weeks now, and really hate it.  Im not sure if the pain is my ovaries after the injections, (Menopur and Buserelin) and pregnyl as a trigger, Im in quite a bit of pain though but not sure if it is period or ovaries saying no more drugs! Ive had the groin pain since the IUI.  Anyway I dont think it will be a BFP but just wanted to share my experiences and look forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## teacherKate

Hi Jack,

Just wanted to say hi.  I'm new too and have just had my first IUI this month.  Got my period today though so feeling sad (hence joining up here!) 

GOOD LUCK to you for this month - 3rd time lucky I hope.  

Your husband sounds like mine.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 
Thanks for replying.  3rd IUI has not worked.  Am soooooooooooooo depressed,  Am trying to put a front on, but its not working.  I never knew how hard this would be, especially when i know so many people who are pregnant with their 2nd, 3rd child, and despite laparoscopies, they dont know what is wrong wiht me.  I feel so low with it all., but, am considering adoption, I realise I have to think out the box, and am realising that sometimes things dont always work out the way we want them to.  Bit of thinking to do,


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck to you for your 1st IUI!


----------



## Jack5259

OMG.  Im so sorry, its so late now and I read things too quick,  Im so soory for saying good luck on the IUI,  there will be more attempts and it doesnt always work first time but Ive heard many success stories.  Keep us posted and all the best.  So sorry for my mistake, will make sure I have my glasses on next time,  .


----------



## teacherKate

Hey, don't worry Jack!  Easy mistake to make when you're skimming posts, and certainly no offence taken.

Hoping to have my 2nd IUI tomorrow afternoon, but having some trouble getting the IUI kit (I have to get my own here... such a pain).


----------



## Jack5259

Hi TeacherKate, 

How are you getting on?  How was your IUI??    Hoping its successful. 

Im starting my fourth and last IUI injections from tomorrow.  I dont expect it to work and will have IVF next year. 

Do they not give you your medications at your clinic?  Are you based at Exeter?  

I have my scan next Friday to see how many eggs I have, honestly. I feel like a chicken sometimes.   Need to see the funny side I guess.....   My work is stressful at the moment but I guess you stressful situations affect you only if you let it.  

Keep me posted of your news, and hope all is good your end.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

New to all this and would appreciate any help. TTC 2nd time for 2 years now. Just started test at hospital and I don't ovulate and DH has v low sperm count 3.5mill/ml.

Our consultant said if it stayed low our next option would be IUI. We have just got results back from DH second count and has slightly increased to 5mill/ml. So thinking that consultant will still recommend IUI, but don't see him till Jan.

So just trying to get as much info as I can to get prepared. One big thing is, would we be eligible for NHS funding for IUI? I know in our PCT (being treated at JCUH in Middlesbrough) we don't qualify for IVF due to already having a DD together. And is there a waiting list like there is with IVF? 

Any advice would be so appreciated.

Sarah xxx


----------



## kittykat28

Hi all, i am on my first iui will be doing g the big test tomorrow but am not too hopeful as i had a bleed on firday last week, kept going with the pessaries and the bleeding stooped by the following morning and i have not had any more period pains. my period was due 2 weeks ago, i had a complicated first iui cycle it took a longtime to get my ovaries to produce and follicles.
I have no idea weather it is normal to have a small bleed during the cycle or not, i have to say i was devastated and have taken it really easy since. 
Kat


----------



## sallie-jane

i have had 2 failed i.u.i's and going to hopefully have 3rd and final in February. i have found both of then extremely uncomfortable almost to the point of fainting and feeling really nauseous. did anybody else find them painful? i have had 2 different specialist doing them and it doesn't make a difference. i have a smear no problem, it just seems to be them geeting the catheter around the bend of the cervix/uterus (?!) i feel like normally i have a high pain threshold. do you think i may have a tilted cervix? any suggestions on pain relief? x


----------



## twinbutterfly

hello   
we have had 3 iui in 2008 and it was 3rd time lucky  i also found the iui painful and not looking forward 2 that part next time. we r going for another cycle in Feb but due to use having dd we will have to fund it ourselves. 
Just wanted to wish you all the best cuz it is a very emotional time. keep strong we wanted to give up on the 2nd iui as was just so upsetting  but we didn't and got our little girl   x


----------



## incognito

First IUI attempt started - went in for FS today but ended up with no maturing follicles or even close to it right now  - the doc will see me again in 3 more days to make sure that we get in the last attempt at ovulation before cancelling this cycle. Need your prayers please!!!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello!

Just seen this thread. How about chances of iui working with no meds and not really any fertility probs other than sperm a bit lazy??


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Anybody heard of bleeding on cd9 following 7 days stimming and scan on cd8! Abandoned cycle with no explanation of bleeding from docs


----------



## JessieMay

Hi there

Hope everyone's ok, we are going to see our consultant next Wednesday to hopefully get things started.  We first saw the consultant last year in April and was told i needed to lose weight, i have now lost the weight so have got back in touch with the consultant and we have the appointment for Wednesday 2nd, i know it may be a long shot but does anyone know what will happen at this appointment?  We have had every test done that needed to be done as the consultant has been very good and got tests etc arranged in preparation and it was a case of me losing the weight before we could move ahead, so will it be going through what happens next?  Sorry to go on, but really excited and would like to get an idea of what might happen next.  We will be starting with IUI.

Thanks in anticipation x x x


----------



## Lottie1522

Hi JessieMay,

I'm just about to have my first consultant appointment on Monday very excited/nervous about this!! 

I'm not to sure what will happen with your appointment but I'll keep my fingers crossed that they will get you straight away into treatment, well as quickly as they can!!

Keep positive


----------



## bluepumpkin

Hi, we're about to start our first cycle of IUI at Bourn Hall in Cambridge, I got my AF on Saturday so start the drugs tonight and go in for my first scan on Friday. Any idea how often they'll want to scan me? Its an 80 mile trip to the clinic and I'm working full time so it's hard to get the time to do it all! I've got a week off when the actual basting should be due but I can't have two weeks off each time! Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## JaneR13

Have a really stupid question to ask, on my 2ww and can I still do pilates classes?... they´re fairly easy classes but I´m not sure if I should.  
Feel very stupid asking this, but I miss the social aspect and think it would take my mind off the wait!


----------



## penny48

Hi jane i'm just finished my 2ww and got a neg, I didnt really rest up and my sister is a doctor and was saying today that for next cycle to be really careful. The pilates could involve at lot of streaching, its up to you but now i think that waiting two weeks is nothing if you get you positive result. It would be hard to go to class and not do some of the positions and have to start explaining why, good luck x


----------



## Dani1987

Hi all... I'm new to all this so I'll start from the top, have had 4 clomid cycles every month had good follicles but no baby!  so on our first Iui cycle this month day 9 tomoro so have my second scan then, so fingers crossed this will work.... Is there any successful stories out there for first attempt Iui?? Baby dust to you all! X


----------



## Vivaldi

Hi Dani1987, 
Yes, IUI can work first time, so have some hope! DH has a very low sperm count and we tried IVF with ICSI (twice) and both cycles ended up with BFN and I didn't get on with it at all, hated it. So after a big think we went down the IUI route with donor sperm and the very first try I was pregnant and my son is now 8. We went for IUI with donor sperm again for number two, this time it took a bit longer. On the 4th attempt it was a BFP, but had an early miscarriage after that.    Then we had one more go at IUI with the same donor and I got pregnant the very first time after the miscarriage and my daughter is now 4. The only meds I had were Clomid to tickle things a long a bit. Other than that I work full time and just hoped and prayed, other than that just carried on as normal. It's easy to say with hindsight and after successes, but IUI worked for us once we'd got our heads around the DI aspect, but my kids are gorgeous and I count my blessings every day. 
Good luck to you - having fertility treatment is not easy and some of the emotions and memories will stay with me for the rest of my life, but if you get lucky, it's all worth it.  xx


----------



## Dani1987

Arw Thankyou so much for your reply given me some hope.... Your right it's very hard going through all this I just want some good news for a change so keep everything crossed for me.... My husband has antibodies so my Gino said this should be great for us as I have good follicles every month on clomid.... Will let you no how we get on!  any other comments would be appreciated! Xxx


----------



## Vivaldi

Yes, everything crossed for you, and hang in there no matter what - you never know what is just around the corner.....    xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi can I just ask a quick question....... my first IUI was abandoned because of too many follies   
My AF should have arrived 8 days ago but it's still not here yet!!!! I'm definitely not pregnant as we were told not to have intercourse because of the risk of multiple birth so I really don't know why AF has not arrived   
I was injecting gonal-f and buseralin for 6 days before the clinic told me to stop. Is it the drugs delaying my AF? And if so, how long will it be before AF arrives?
Clinic told me to just relax and it will happen............but when

Have any of you ladies experienced delayed AF because of fertility drugs If so, how many weeks did it take for AF to arrive?

Nutpot xxx


----------



## Mayra

Hi This is day 8th after IUI and my boobs were very tender but today is not very bad so I'm freaking out


----------



## Leila-Alyssa

Hi ya everyone!
I am new to all of this and its such an exciting time for me and DH ( catching on with the abbreviations  ) 
Well i have lets say a different case and would like some advice if IUI is for me or not
The hubby has had a vasectomy after having two children from a previous marriage, i myself dont have any children so we are starting to think of all the options, i have been told that getting his operation reversed is a waste of time and to look into other options, so i have been told that he can get his sperm straight from the "source" and we were thinking of doing IVF, but i have been looking around and i found out about IUI? So is it for me or not? 
Thanks


----------



## Rachel2

Hi - I am no expert but  you need much more sperm for iui than ivf as it still has to find its way to the egg. In ivf the sperm are put in a small dish with the egg and so have a much easier job. I am not sure how much sperm can be extracted from the 'source'. Probably best to ask your consultant. Obviously iui is much cheaper if you can do it. I struck lucky with our daughter (dd) and got pregnant with my first iui. As you can see from my signature I haven't had as much luck trying for number 2!! Good luck with whatever route you take x


----------



## Jeanette2

I'm 43 (AMH, 6.6, FSH: 12.3), no previous fertility issues/ treatment only age now very against me. Am seriously considering egg donation but before this wondered if there was any hope in trying a stimulated IUI cycle? My periods are not the most regular, ranging from 23-27 days. 
Just wondered are there any/many side-effects from the meds they give you and are injections involved?
Finally is it always necessary to have a HyCoSy before a cycle?  
Don't think I'm physically or emotionally strong enough to go for IVF.  
I'm planning on going for a consultation soon but just doing a bit of fact-finding first  

Many thanks


----------



## Nutpot

Hi Jeanette,

I had injections for my first IUI and I hyperstimulated so it was abandoned, but I didn't have any side effects at all.

The second one was a natural cycle so I ovulated on my own and then they did the IUI.

You can also take clomid to hopefully produce more than one follicle.

Good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## NordicStar

Have my first scan to start IUI on Friday (4 day of cycle...normal? Thought it was 2-3)
I completely forgot to ask the FC so do you girls know if my fiancé has to come with me or if it's ok that I go on my own?

Also due to start acupuncture as my mother in law has nagged me about it for months...she claims it would improve chances by 50 %...I suppose it's worth trying everything. Just wish she had offered to pay for it too!  
Do you girls have any other tips on how I can increase my chances? Has heard about pineapple and avoiding hot baths..anything else? Anything I should completely avoid apart for obviously the obvious such as alcohol and coffee...?

Anyone else starting an IUI cycle this week?
Could do with some buddies!

Jenny x


----------



## Jeanette2

Hey, thanks for your response. I suspect I need a stimulated IUI (that is if IUI is even recommended which it might not be due to my age). Glad to hear there was no side effects from the meds for you but really sorry you didn't get the BFP you wanted. Really hope your luck comes in very soon.


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi,

If its your first appointment you will prob have a scan and then be given whatever meds your clinic uses, you partner won't have to be there, but moral support is always nice.

There is a march/April thread with lots of ladies currently going through treatment.

Good luck!


----------



## Dancer1482

Hi all I'm due to start IUI does anyone know from getting drugs how often u do them what side effects are ?-
Also how often you needed go back hospital in them three weeks of drug? Did you continue to work through the drugs and the 2ww

Thanks


----------



## Alloydy

Hi all 

Im due to start my 1st IUI in less than 3 weeks and I've got a problem last ovulation was April I'm on cd 23 and still not ovulated, had all signs the cm, and stomach twinges but no bfp on opk, were due to start natural cycle iui with sd, in copenhagen, I don't know if this is normal to miss ovulating or not?. 

Do I go ahead and go to copenhagen in less than 3 weeks time as up until now everything has ran like clock work with my cycles, and Sod's law the month before we have our first go at IUI I feel like things are going wrong my dh is very supportive but I've no female friends who have been through anything like this, so i dont have them to talk to and I've got no supporting family, so I don't know if I'm getting myself worked up for nothing?
Hope somebody could give me some guidance please

:-( x


----------



## Alloydy

Hi 
I  had my 1st iui with sd natural cycle on July 12th and I got a BFP day 12dpiui. I was the same as you I wanted stats and success stories when I was starting and found them hard to find,  but I suppose I'm now 1 of them stats.and success stories 

Good luck

Alloydy xxx


----------



## hummingbird80

Hi All

Just wanted to post on here and say hi. Feeling a little low as after 3 months on clomid at a mid cycle scan the other day they told me they were going to stop the treatment, as the clomid (at least they think so) is causing cysts. They think that I'm growing the follicles ok but maybe not releasing them so I had a trigger shot in my last cycle. It's been 3 1/2 years of trying and really losing hope.
They've now given me an injection (a trigger shot of sorts) that my nurse said would just shut everything down so they can get rid of the cysts? Any idea was this drug was? Think it began with an N.
They are then sending me for a hsg? And then they said I'd have to start injecting?
It should be exciting but I can't help feeling that I'm running out of options and that they don't really know what's going on? The clomid also dried me up so they put me on estrogen but my cervical mucus was still 'sub optimal'.

Looking for hope xxxx


----------



## Silver star

Good afternoon , 
As you can see from my signature I've not done  IUI , I am posting for a friend , 

She is her 4 th IUI . Which has sadly be canceled , they are giving her one more go due to the cancelation , 
This happen last time , 
But she is worried that all the over stimmimg will in so way mess up her IVF , which she is due to start this summer if the IUI falles .............. 

They seem to be getting her drugs wrong , she really is not sure what to do . Can any one help with this , has this happen to any one ? 

Her is a bit about her , PSOS , one natural perganacy ended in a MC , she is 38 , 
Good heathy life style , 

Dose or can IUI mess up IVF  

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Lilypink

Hi ladies 
My first time to post so I hope I'm on right page 

TTC for 2.5 years with husband - lap last oct showed mild endo stage 1 which was successfully removed - no other issues 

Started first IUI cycle after a long wait last tues 50ml suprecur and 37.5 gonal f - went for cd8 scan tues and I have reacted too well to drugs and have 7 follicles over 13mm - largest one 19. Was given option of folicle reduction at first but was called this morning to say the doctor is off sick so will have to cancel cycle ;( 

Feeling gutted as felt for first time I was getting somewhere but at least I know my ovaries work and had a 10mm lining  

My question is ... Will I ovulate now without the trigger? And is their possible chance of a natural conception ? My doctor has advised they they stopped IUI because of high risk of multiples ( in UK nhs won't allow more than 3 matured ) and I can hopefully start next cycle again next month however don't want to miss an opportunity and cycle be a complete waste if I doesn't need to be? 

Any help would be so greatly appreciated 

Thank you x


----------



## Mich_Ellie

Hello all,

My partner (Michelle) and I (Ellie-Marie) are new to this site.... I (Ellie-Marie) will be having IUI within the next few months. We are going privately and have had our first consultation on the 28/05/2014. Everything is going well so far. I am currently having hormone blood tests and will be booking myself in for the HyCoSy next week. Our main question is this... I am only 21 years of age and wondered whether any other people around my age have had IUI if so, would they recommend having IUI naturally or with stimulated drugs? We were going to go for the drugs but the consultant did say that there is a chance that with me being young, the drugs might over stimulate even with a small amount of drugs causing the IUI to be cancelled. We are now stuck on what to do... should we try naturally first of all and if we get a BFN then try again but with the drugs??  

Any advice would be appreciate,

Regards,

Michelle and Ellie-Marie


----------



## mrsww

Hi.  I've had two unmedicated IUIs this year neither have worked and we are moving onto IVF as I'm 36 and need to get moving on treatment.  We did consider medicated IUI however our consultant said that since I do grow one good size follicle each month then medicated wouldn't really increase chances as they only would go ahead with IUI if there were one or two follicles.  My suggestion would be to do a round of unmedicated first to get your bearings in the treatment before maybe trying a medicated.  However it's a numbers game and no one knows how many treatments you'll need for a successful pregnancy.  I wish you all the best on your journey.


----------

